# Illegal Immigrant



## FuZZy (Apr 18, 2003)

http://news.aol.com/story/_a/illegal-immig...S00010000000001

LOS ANGELES (Aug. 19) - An illegal immigrant who stayed in a Chicago church for a year to avoid separation from her 8-year-old son, a U.S. citizen, was arrested Sunday and being processed for deportation.

Elvira Arellano, who arrived in Los Angeles on Saturday after leaving her sanctuary to campaign for immigration reform, was arrested around 1:30 p.m. outside Our Lady Queen of Angels Catholic Church where she had been speaking to reporters, said the Rev. Walter Coleman, pastor of Adalberto United Methodist, the Chicago church.

Arellano was "being processed for removal to Mexico based upon a deportation order originally issued by a federal immigration judge in 1997," U.S. Immigration and Customs Enforcement said in a news release.

Immigration activists promised protests and vigils to support her.

"We are sad, but at the same time we are angry," said Javier Rodriguez, a Chicago immigration activist who worked with her. "How dare they arrest this woman?"

Anti-illegal immigrant groups said the arrest was long overdue.

"Just because the woman has gone public and made an issue of the fact that she is defying law doesn't mean the government doesn't have to do its job," said Ira Mehlman of the Federation for American Immigration Reform, which favors limits on immigration.

Arellano, 32, has become a symbol of the struggles of illegal immigrant parents and a source of controversy. She had said Saturday she was not afraid of being taken into custody by immigration agents.

"From the time I took sanctuary the possibility has existed that they arrest me in the place and time they want," she said in Spanish. "I only have two choices. I either go to my country, Mexico, or stay and keep fighting. I decided to stay and fight."

At an afternoon news conference in Los Angeles, Arellano's son, Saul, hid behind Coleman's wife, Emma Lozano, and wiped away tears. Lozano said she is the boy's legal guardian.

"He's taking it better than we thought he would," said Lozano, the head of an immigration rights group in Chicago.

Arellano came to Washington state illegally in 1997. She was deported to Mexico shortly after, but returned and moved to Illinois in 2000, taking a job cleaning planes at O'Hare International Airport.

She was arrested in 2002 at O'Hare and convicted of working under a false Social Security number. She was to surrender to authorities last August.

She sought refuge at the storefront church on Chicago's West Side Aug. 15, 2006. She had not left the church property until deciding to be driven to Los Angeles, Coleman said.

As news of her arrest spread Sunday, members of the Chicago church began arriving to pray.

"People will be sad about what happened to Elvira," said Catherine Archibald, a member of the congregation and a friend of Elvira's. "But I think it is very important now that we mobilize and push even harder."

*
Wonderful news*


----------



## maddyfish (Sep 16, 2006)

"I either go to my country, Mexico"

That says enough for me. Ship her out.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

Wanna know her excuse for coming here? She claimed her son needed treatment for attention deficit disorder. What a dumbass excuse. I can understand cancer, some brain ailment, or MS, but ADD? Boot her ass back.

"Arellano claims she seeks to remain in the United States so her American-born son can get medical care for his attention-deficit hyperactivity disorder."

http://cbs2.com/local/local_story_231191810.html


----------



## maddyfish (Sep 16, 2006)

So I guess Ritalin is not available in Mexico?

Althought I thought he was a citizen? So he can stay. No problem finding him an adoptive family.


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2007)

Illegal immigrants are engaged in a criminal act and need to be arrested and deported. 
Walking across a largely unguarded border does not entitle anybody to citizenship, the rights of a citizen, or even the right to stay here.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

I have no simpathy for anyone who breaks our laws by coming here illegaly. however I do support legal immigration, I think it should be increaced, and cut the waiting peroid so those doing it correctly can be rewarded.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

nitrofish said:


> I have no simpathy for anyone who breaks our laws by coming here illegaly. however I do support legal immigration, I think it should be increaced, and cut the waiting peroid so those doing it correctly can be rewarded.


The problem is the immigration system. Its a joke. Even when people do follow the rules they still screw them around.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

BlackSunshine said:


> I have no simpathy for anyone who breaks our laws by coming here illegaly. however I do support legal immigration, I think it should be increaced, and cut the waiting peroid so those doing it correctly can be rewarded.


The problem is the immigration system. Its a joke. Even when people do follow the rules they still screw them around.
[/quote]

yea but that's the law...
you have to play the red tape game when dealing with the gov....


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> I have no simpathy for anyone who breaks our laws by coming here illegaly. however I do support legal immigration, I think it should be increaced, and cut the waiting peroid so those doing it correctly can be rewarded.


The problem is the immigration system. Its a joke. Even when people do follow the rules they still screw them around.
[/quote]

yea but that's the law...
you have to play the red tape game when dealing with the gov....
[/quote]

When the law doesn't play by their own rules why should they? like I said our immigration system is a joke. its racially and income biased. thats not playing by its own rules.


----------



## FuZZy (Apr 18, 2003)

I think we should concern ourselves with securing our boarders first, than start having a mass exodus of these illegals. How was this women expecting to pay for treatment of her sons adhd (which is a bullshit excuse of bad parenting, for the most part)? I and other lawful citizens who pay taxes were going to pay for it.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

maddyfish said:


> How was this women expecting to pay for treatment of her sons adhd (which is a bullshit excuse of bad parenting, for the most part)? I and other lawful citizens who pay taxes were going to pay for it.


I think you just answered your own question. "How will I pay for this?" "simple answer, have someone else pay for it."


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

BlackSunshine said:


> I have no simpathy for anyone who breaks our laws by coming here illegaly. however I do support legal immigration, I think it should be increaced, and cut the waiting peroid so those doing it correctly can be rewarded.


The problem is the immigration system. Its a joke. Even when people do follow the rules they still screw them around.
[/quote]

The immigration system is flawed but exacerbated by illegal immigration. The more illegals that come, the more stringent the gov't will be when they let people in. Seriously, if there are millions coming in illegally, why would the US let millions more come legally? Also, I have NO problem if our country is selective about who comes in. I'd MUCH rather have educated financially stable people come here then uneducated, poor people who we have to support enter. Would you rather have more engineers, doctors, and other professionals or a person w/ no skills who is a day laborer? My friends who are trying to come in complain of the hoops they have to jump and the high prices, but at least they're doing it legally.


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

I can't even afford my own healthcare.


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

I say ship her illegal ass back....

I am for national security and if we are going to achieve that then we have to be alot more strict with who gets into the country... Right now osama himself could walk across the southern border into the U.S. and not get caught... I say shut the whole border down...


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

hitler said:


> I say ship her illegal ass back....
> 
> I am for national security and if we are going to achieve that then we have to be alot more strict with who gets into the country... Right now osama himself could walk across the southern border into the U.S. and not get caught... I say shut the whole border down...


Do you have any kind of an actual logistic plan as to how to effectively "shut down" a 1951 mile long border ? 
What means would you use to implement the shut down, how much do you believe it will cost, how long would it take and where will you get the funding for it ?


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

Jewelz said:


> I say ship her illegal ass back....
> 
> I am for national security and if we are going to achieve that then we have to be alot more strict with who gets into the country... Right now osama himself could walk across the southern border into the U.S. and not get caught... I say shut the whole border down...


Do you have any kind of an actual logistic plan as to how to effectively "shut down" a 1951 mile long border ? 
What means would you use to implement the shut down, how much do you believe it will cost, how long would it take and where will you get the funding for it ?
[/quote]

Maybe an army of crocodiles with trained sniper monkeys riding them could do the job.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> I say ship her illegal ass back....
> 
> I am for national security and if we are going to achieve that then we have to be alot more strict with who gets into the country... Right now osama himself could walk across the southern border into the U.S. and not get caught... I say shut the whole border down...


Do you have any kind of an actual logistic plan as to how to effectively "shut down" a 1951 mile long border ? 
What means would you use to implement the shut down, how much do you believe it will cost, how long would it take and where will you get the funding for it ?
[/quote]

No need. Strictly enforce our current immigration laws and fine the hell out of employers who hire them. After the illegals can't find jobs, they'll leave on their own. It'll be free.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

diddye said:


> I say ship her illegal ass back....
> 
> I am for national security and if we are going to achieve that then we have to be alot more strict with who gets into the country... Right now osama himself could walk across the southern border into the U.S. and not get caught... I say shut the whole border down...


Do you have any kind of an actual logistic plan as to how to effectively "shut down" a 1951 mile long border ? 
What means would you use to implement the shut down, how much do you believe it will cost, how long would it take and where will you get the funding for it ?
[/quote]

No need. Strictly enforce our current immigration laws and fine the hell out of employers who hire them. After the illegals can't find jobs, they'll leave on their own. It'll be free.
[/quote]

Exactly ! The main reason for the problem we're facing today is because we fail to enforce the laws that currently exist.

Shutting down the entire border would be a huge project, and IMO, unnecessary. We do need to secure the border but we can't shut it down entirely


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

I think a full on shutdown of the border is impratical, but I am not opposed to a partial fence. I think the border presents a problem not only w/ illegals but drug trafficing and terrorists. We already know terrorists have passed through the mexican border...its only a matter of time before we get hit again.

PS I think the reason so many support the wall is because none of us have any real faith that our administration will do ANYTHING meaning to stop the crossings. So for us, the fence is the best we can get for now. People say they will come over by boat, but think about how ineffective that will be compared to walking. If it was easy, they would be doing it now.


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

The length of the border doesnt matter as long as the govt is serious about closing down the border. Its pretty simple. Militarize it. Plant mines, set up guard posts every half mile with soldiers who have shoot-to-kill orders. The military can do it. The Bush govt wont.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Doktordet said:


> The length of the border doesnt matter as long as the govt is serious about closing down the border. Its pretty simple. Militarize it. Plant mines, set up guard posts every half mile with soldiers who have shoot-to-kill orders. The military can do it. The Bush govt wont.
> 
> View attachment 152507


Sorry, but that doesn't sound simple at all... Deploy our military along every inch of a 2,000 mile border and keep it there permanently complete with guard posts and mining ? That's pretty much the opposite of "simple"...

Are we ready to reinstate the draft yet ?


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

Militarized is a bit overboard. We build a wall...then the border patrol takes over and responds to any crossings. No military needed.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

diddye said:


> Wanna know her excuse for coming here? She claimed her son needed treatment for attention deficit disorder. What a dumbass excuse. I can understand cancer, some brain ailment, or MS, but ADD? Boot her ass back.
> 
> http://cbs2.com/local/local_story_231191810.html


i doubt she could even afford all the treatments beacuse most wealthy mexicans can enter the usa legaly

and is it a law that you cant arrest someone in a church?
and i also heard that if you told a preist something even if its illegal he cant tell the cops even if you murdered someone or something like that (kind like doctor patient confidentiality) . is this true too?


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

The police could have gone in and arrested her in the church whenever they wanted. Contrary to the Disney Hunchback, there is no such thing as sanctuary. THe only reason they didn't do it earlier is b/c of the bad PR storming into a church would have stirred. It makes our gov't look bad and would cause a backlash. She had to come out soon or later. We can wait longer then she can.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

diddye said:


> Militarized is a bit overboard. We build a wall...then the border patrol takes over and responds to any crossings. No military needed.


I liked Bill Maher's solution...

Build a 750 mile long WalMart along the entire border...

The Mexicans come in the back to work, and the Americans go in thru the front to shop...


----------



## latinoheat (Jan 26, 2006)

You know its easy for all you fucks to say send them all back. But yet when factory start closing cause lazy asses don't want to do hard labor in america this country will be crying for them to come back. Everyone wants to win money easy but don't want to work hard for it. That is why illegals come here to work or get and education. You know there is alot of latinos in the united states military serving in the war overseas. I know casue I'm one of them. Yeah I know freedom of speech and all that. Well the reason you have that is people like me. everyone in this country is a mix of diffrent race. Why don't we all go back to our countries and leave this land to the indians. O well its all opinions for lazy ass people out there that can't do hard jobs. I'll continue to serve the US so you guys can all sit here and act tuff on the computer.


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

Bake at 98.6° said:


> Militarized is a bit overboard. We build a wall...then the border patrol takes over and responds to any crossings. No military needed.


I liked Bill Maher's solution...

Build a 750 mile long WalMart along the entire border...
*
The Mexicans come in the back to work, and the Americans go in thru the front to shop*...
[/quote]

HAHAHAHA really??? is there any people that shops at WalMart omg... i hate walmart...


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

latino heat said:


> You know its easy for all you fucks to say send them all back. But yet when factory start closing cause lazy asses don't want to do hard labor in america this country will be crying for them to come back. Everyone wants to win money easy but don't want to work hard for it. That is why illegals come here to work or get and education. You know there is alot of latinos in the united states military serving in the war overseas. I know casue I'm one of them. Yeah I know freedom of speech and all that. Well the reason you have that is people like me. everyone in this country is a mix of diffrent race. Why don't we all go back to our countries and leave this land to the indians. O well its all opinions for lazy ass people out there that can't do hard jobs. I'll continue to serve the US so you guys can all sit here and act tuff on the computer.


First of all, thanks for serving our country. Second, I disagree with your assertion that illegals(latino or otherwise) only do the labor Americans dont want to do. The largest sector of illegal jobs is in construction while the smallest is farm labor. Illegals are able to take a lower wage because they dont get benefits and taxed. As an employer, it is easier to hire cheap labor and toss them aside when they're done rather then deal w/ unions etc. In the end, illegals are under-cutting the wage Americans would normally get. If an illegal was able to work at McDonalds for $3 an hour, would you work there for $3 if you knew the minimum wage was $7? Americans aren't all lazy....we work the most hours out of any country on average in the world. Europeans are lazy(hehe, no offense). Heck, wouldn't you be in construction and do their job if it paid you $250,000 per year? Hell ya, I would.


----------



## latinoheat (Jan 26, 2006)

diddye said:


> You know its easy for all you fucks to say send them all back. But yet when factory start closing cause lazy asses don't want to do hard labor in america this country will be crying for them to come back. Everyone wants to win money easy but don't want to work hard for it. That is why illegals come here to work or get and education. You know there is alot of latinos in the united states military serving in the war overseas. I know casue I'm one of them. Yeah I know freedom of speech and all that. Well the reason you have that is people like me. everyone in this country is a mix of diffrent race. Why don't we all go back to our countries and leave this land to the indians. O well its all opinions for lazy ass people out there that can't do hard jobs. I'll continue to serve the US so you guys can all sit here and act tuff on the computer.


First of all, thanks for serving our country. Second, I disagree with your assertion that illegals(latino or otherwise) only do the labor Americans dont want to do. The largest sector of illegal jobs is in construction while the smallest is farm labor. Illegals are able to take a lower wage because they dont get benefits and taxed. As an employer, it is easier to hire cheap labor and toss them aside when they're done rather then deal w/ unions etc. In the end, illegals are under-cutting the wage Americans would normally get. If an illegal was able to work at McDonalds for $3 an hour, would you work there for $3 if you knew the minimum wage was $7? Americans aren't all lazy....we work the most hours out of any country on average in the world. Europeans are lazy(hehe, no offense). Heck, wouldn't you be in construction and do their job if it paid you $250,000 per year? Hell ya, I would.
[/quote]
Thanks for the kind words. I do agree I would easly stop serving casue pay aint the greatest if I would get 250,000 a yr doing construction. Up north I do know alot of illegals that learned to speak English and are working in most fastfood joints. Hell when I was 16 along time ago I think at this Wendy's I worked besides the manager i was the only one legal. There are alot of Americans out there that won't take a hard labor job. Well I ain't gonna say americans I'm going to say people living in america that wish money would just fall from the sky. O well its all about opnions thats why its called forums. But again Thank you alot of people don't thank the military. Just remeber there all sort of races serving the country trying to keep the US the land of the free for all races. Becasue people do want all mexicans to leave but yet we share with canada just like mexico and there allowed to come here no problem. O well.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

diddye said:


> Wanna know her excuse for coming here? She claimed her son needed treatment for attention deficit disorder. What a dumbass excuse. I can understand cancer, some brain ailment, or MS, but ADD? Boot her ass back.
> 
> "Arellano claims she seeks to remain in the United States so her American-born son can get medical care for his attention-deficit hyperactivity disorder."
> 
> http://cbs2.com/local/local_story_231191810.html


lmfao...what a brutal excuse.

give the kid a tennis ball and lock him in a room...

problem sorted...

as for the illegals...you cant blame them for wanting a better life for their families (or just themselves), but i dont think that it is right for them to screw LEGAL citizens out of money and jobs. it's not fair that Joe Schmoe who's worked as a stockboy or some other menial work for years loses his job because some illegal will do the same work for half the price.


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

diddye said:


> The police could have gone in and arrested her in the church whenever they wanted. Contrary to the Disney Hunchback, there is no such thing as sanctuary. THe only reason they didn't do it earlier is b/c of the bad PR storming into a church would have stirred. It makes our gov't look bad and would cause a backlash. She had to come out soon or later. We can wait longer then she can.


Police do not arrest you for being illegal, shows how much you know.


----------



## maddyfish (Sep 16, 2006)

Jewelz said:


> [
> 
> Sorry, but that doesn't sound simple at all... Deploy our military along every inch of a 2,000 mile border and keep it there permanently complete with guard posts and mining ? That's pretty much the opposite of "simple"...


The money needed to properly secure the border with a fence, and an increased border patrol presence is a drop in the bucket. It can be done easiliy, it is just a matter of will.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

maddyfish said:


> [
> 
> Sorry, but that doesn't sound simple at all... Deploy our military along every inch of a 2,000 mile border and keep it there permanently complete with guard posts and mining ? That's pretty much the opposite of "simple"...


The money needed to properly secure the border with a fence, and an increased border patrol presence is a drop in the bucket. It can be done easiliy, it is just a matter of will.
[/quote]

Well that would mean actually solving the problem and not exploiting it...

Surely we can't have that...


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

armac said:


> The police could have gone in and arrested her in the church whenever they wanted. Contrary to the Disney Hunchback, there is no such thing as sanctuary. THe only reason they didn't do it earlier is b/c of the bad PR storming into a church would have stirred. It makes our gov't look bad and would cause a backlash. She had to come out soon or later. We can wait longer then she can.


Police do not arrest you for being illegal, shows how much you know.
[/quote]

Excuse me Mr. Anal. If you want me to say "ICE"....I thought all of us knew what I was referring to.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

maddyfish said:


> [
> 
> Sorry, but that doesn't sound simple at all... Deploy our military along every inch of a 2,000 mile border and keep it there permanently complete with guard posts and mining ? That's pretty much the opposite of "simple"...


The money needed to properly secure the border with a fence, and an increased border patrol presence is a drop in the bucket. It can be done easiliy, it is just a matter of will.
[/quote]

Increased border patrol presence is one thing - deploying military along every inch of the border is a bit different, wouldn't you say ? It's not like our military's already carrying a load or anything


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

diddye said:


> The police could have gone in and arrested her in the church whenever they wanted. Contrary to the Disney Hunchback, there is no such thing as sanctuary. THe only reason they didn't do it earlier is b/c of the bad PR storming into a church would have stirred. It makes our gov't look bad and would cause a backlash. She had to come out soon or later. We can wait longer then she can.


Police do not arrest you for being illegal, shows how much you know.
[/quote]

Excuse me Mr. Anal. If you want me to say "ICE"....I thought all of us knew what I was referring to.
[/quote]

Wow, you do know the proper Agency, but you misidentified me. Try again little girl


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

Bake at 98.6° said:


> Wanna know her excuse for coming here? She claimed her son needed treatment for attention deficit disorder. What a dumbass excuse. I can understand cancer, some brain ailment, or MS, but ADD? Boot her ass back.
> 
> "Arellano claims she seeks to remain in the United States so her American-born son can get medical care for his attention-deficit hyperactivity disorder."
> 
> http://cbs2.com/local/local_story_231191810.html


lmfao...what a brutal excuse.

give the kid a tennis ball and lock him in a room...

problem sorted...

as for the illegals...you cant blame them for wanting a better life for their families (or just themselves), but i dont think that it is right for them to screw LEGAL citizens out of money and jobs. it's not fair that Joe Schmoe who's worked as a stockboy or some other menial work for years loses his job because some illegal will do the same work for half the price.
[/quote]
I feel you on that but on that same note, Illegals don't do there taxes...where does that money go?....Joe Schmoe should go to school and get a better job!..lol...these people not just from Mexico but all parts of the world come here cause even at half price its more then what they did win in there Country..


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

face2006 said:


> Wanna know her excuse for coming here? She claimed her son needed treatment for attention deficit disorder. What a dumbass excuse. I can understand cancer, some brain ailment, or MS, but ADD? Boot her ass back.
> 
> "Arellano claims she seeks to remain in the United States so her American-born son can get medical care for his attention-deficit hyperactivity disorder."
> 
> http://cbs2.com/local/local_story_231191810.html


lmfao...what a brutal excuse.

give the kid a tennis ball and lock him in a room...

problem sorted...

as for the illegals...you cant blame them for wanting a better life for their families (or just themselves), but i dont think that it is right for them to screw LEGAL citizens out of money and jobs. it's not fair that Joe Schmoe who's worked as a stockboy or some other menial work for years loses his job because some illegal will do the same work for half the price.
[/quote]
I feel you on that but on that same note, Illegals don't do there taxes...where does that money go?....*Joe Schmoe should go to school and get a better job*!..lol...these people not just from Mexico but all parts of the world come here cause even at half price its more then what they did win in there Country..
[/quote]
:laugh: True who wants to be a stockboy for years anyway only illegal immigrants cause they have no choice....


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

diddye said:


> You know its easy for all you fucks to say send them all back. But yet when factory start closing cause lazy asses don't want to do hard labor in america this country will be crying for them to come back. Everyone wants to win money easy but don't want to work hard for it. That is why illegals come here to work or get and education. You know there is alot of latinos in the united states military serving in the war overseas. I know casue I'm one of them. Yeah I know freedom of speech and all that. Well the reason you have that is people like me. everyone in this country is a mix of diffrent race. Why don't we all go back to our countries and leave this land to the indians. O well its all opinions for lazy ass people out there that can't do hard jobs. I'll continue to serve the US so you guys can all sit here and act tuff on the computer.


First of all, thanks for serving our country. Second, I disagree with your assertion that illegals(latino or otherwise) only do the labor Americans dont want to do. The largest sector of illegal jobs is in construction while the smallest is farm labor. Illegals are able to take a lower wage because they dont get benefits and taxed. As an employer, it is easier to hire cheap labor and toss them aside when they're done rather then deal w/ unions etc. In the end, illegals are under-cutting the wage Americans would normally get. If an illegal was able to work at McDonalds for $3 an hour, would you work there for $3 if you knew the minimum wage was $7? Americans aren't all lazy....we work the most hours out of any country on average in the world. Europeans are lazy(hehe, no offense). Heck, wouldn't you be in construction and do their job if it paid you $250,000 per year? Hell ya, I would.
[/quote]

sh*t alot of illegals do work there and other fast food and don't get to claim taxes....man I have seen plenty of citizens roll up to the public aid office in 20's 24's ..BMW's cadillac's and its not cause some took there job..sh*t they are lazy as hell..make babies and chill on the corner drinking 40's ...anybody rasing hell over that??? ..I served 6 years in the military...came back got a job...jobs everywhere..it just takes u getting off the computer and putting some leg work into it.... nobody is taking jobs..there doing jobs nobody wants to.... I don't....legalize them all that way unions have to be considered and we will see what the excuse is then...cause there will...its a racist way of saying that the US was looking to Latino (brown) ..why don't the same rules apply to white immigrants?...they don't get harrassed half as much as latino's or all them fools at the quickie mart?....why is ok for them?...Latino's don't kill them selves and blow sh*t up...they fix it after it gets blown up.....build whatever...where there is a will, there is a way.


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

Bullsnake said:


> I can't even afford my own healthcare.


gots more to do with the players and there 24's at the public aide office...wearing roca wear and phat farm....


----------



## latinoheat (Jan 26, 2006)

face2006 said:


> Illegal immigrants are engaged in a criminal act and need to be arrested and deported.
> Walking across a largely unguarded border does not entitle anybody to citizenship, the rights of a citizen, or even the right to stay here.


but, killing off a race, raping them and putting them in little parks like animals does?>..... I take it your cherokee indian?....yeah right!...... everyday the US shows there ASS.. I been around the world and man do people hate us..6 yrs in the military opened the light to some dumbass sh*t...so anyways if she goes to California, Nevada, New Mexico or Texas she is home...that land was ripped off from Mexico and Ripped off from the only true Americans...The Indians
[/quote]
Yeap this land is the Indians. Everyone in this country came from somewhere else one way or another. Just cause were born here makes us US citizens but the only difference beteen a citizen and a resident is a citizen is allowed to vote. Thats the privlage of an American. Your right so far my 10yrs in the military and all the traveling opened my eyes also. But yet i serve to hopefully one day my kids will have a safe place to live or grandkids.


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

Jewelz said:


> The length of the border doesnt matter as long as the govt is serious about closing down the border. Its pretty simple. Militarize it. Plant mines, set up guard posts every half mile with soldiers who have shoot-to-kill orders. The military can do it. The Bush govt wont.
> 
> View attachment 152507


*Sorry, but that doesn't sound simple at all... Deploy our military along every inch of a 2,000 mile border and keep it there permanently complete with guard posts and mining ? That's pretty much the opposite of "simple"... *
Are we ready to reinstate the draft yet ?
[/quote]

I think it can be done with political will. The military is stretched thin because of all the sh*t this administration has gotten us into. Look at countries where there was a militarized zone. Their borders were intact. Sure, some slipped thru the cracks, but not after contemplating that when caught, they could possibly be tortured, maimed, or shot to death. Look at the Korean DMZ. Surely it is a more dangerous place than our southern border. Maintaining a permanent military prescence across the border is much much easier than trying to do the same in Iraq or Afghanistan.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Doktordet said:


> The length of the border doesnt matter as long as the govt is serious about closing down the border. Its pretty simple. Militarize it. Plant mines, set up guard posts every half mile with soldiers who have shoot-to-kill orders. The military can do it. The Bush govt wont.
> 
> View attachment 152507


*Sorry, but that doesn't sound simple at all... Deploy our military along every inch of a 2,000 mile border and keep it there permanently complete with guard posts and mining ? That's pretty much the opposite of "simple"... *
Are we ready to reinstate the draft yet ?
[/quote]

I think it can be done with political will. The military is stretched thin because of all the sh*t this administration has gotten us into. Look at countries where there was a militarized zone. Their borders were intact. Sure, some slipped thru the cracks, but not after contemplating that when caught, they could possibly be tortured, maimed, or shot to death. Look at the Korean DMZ. Surely it is a more dangerous place than our southern border. Maintaining a permanent military prescence across the border is much much easier than trying to do the same in Iraq or Afghanistan.
[/quote]

Agree with your first statement - this would be a much better use of our troops than refereeing a civil war in Iraq. But the Korean DMZ thing - apples and ... really really tiny apples; if our Southern border was only 150 miles long, we wouldn't be in this situation in the first place.

Besides, the Southern and Northen Koreas are technically still at war, since peace treaty was never signed, so both sides are heavily armed and prepared for possible agression


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

Just one question when "americans" "whites" or whatever they are called move to another country are they also called Aliens??


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

PinKragon said:


> Just one question when "americans" "whites" or whatever they are called move to another country are they also called Aliens??


Gringos


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

hehe^

Gracias


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

PinKragon said:


> Just one question when "americans" "whites" or whatever they are called move to another country are they also called Aliens??


Some countries call them "ghosts"


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2007)

face2006 said:


> Illegal immigrants are engaged in a criminal act and need to be arrested and deported.
> Walking across a largely unguarded border does not entitle anybody to citizenship, the rights of a citizen, or even the right to stay here.


but, killing off a race, raping them and putting them in little parks like animals does?>..... I take it your cherokee indian?....yeah right!...... everyday the US shows there ASS.. I been around the world and man do people hate us..6 yrs in the military opened the light to some dumbass sh*t...so anyways if she goes to California, Nevada, New Mexico or Texas she is home...that land was ripped off from Mexico and Ripped off from the only true Americans...The Indians

[/quote]
No, just because the land was taken from Mexico in the 19th century, it doesn't justify people to enter the country illegally. What gives those Southwestern states value is that they are in America and not Mexico.

If America didn't take that empty desert land, Mexico would still be a corrupt, poor, third-world country, it would just occupy more land.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

I love the Indian reference. Let's make this simple, the US was once "owned" by native americans. However, we (white people) came here, killed a whole lot of them, and ran them off the land. It's a sad bloody part of history, but it happened. Therefore, indians no longer have a claim on this land, because it was taken from them.


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

Boobah said:


> I love the Indian reference. Let's make this simple, the US was once "owned" by native americans. However, we (white people) came here, killed a whole lot of them, and ran them off the land. It's a sad bloody part of history, but it happened. Therefore, indians no longer have a claim on this land, because it was taken from them.


^So now WE indians can take it back....
















why not hehehe


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

PinKragon said:


> Wanna know her excuse for coming here? She claimed her son needed treatment for attention deficit disorder. What a dumbass excuse. I can understand cancer, some brain ailment, or MS, but ADD? Boot her ass back.
> 
> "Arellano claims she seeks to remain in the United States so her American-born son can get medical care for his attention-deficit hyperactivity disorder."
> 
> http://cbs2.com/local/local_story_231191810.html


lmfao...what a brutal excuse.

give the kid a tennis ball and lock him in a room...

problem sorted...

as for the illegals...you cant blame them for wanting a better life for their families (or just themselves), but i dont think that it is right for them to screw LEGAL citizens out of money and jobs. it's not fair that Joe Schmoe who's worked as a stockboy or some other menial work for years loses his job because some illegal will do the same work for half the price.
[/quote]
I feel you on that but on that same note, Illegals don't do there taxes...where does that money go?....*Joe Schmoe should go to school and get a better job*!..lol...these people not just from Mexico but all parts of the world come here cause even at half price its more then what they did win in there Country..
[/quote]
:laugh: True who wants to be a stockboy for years anyway only illegal immigrants cause they have no choice....
[/quote]

well most ppl that would be stuck in that job are usually developmentally disabled...so is it really fair to toss a mentally retarded guy in his 30-50s to the street so some illegal immigrant can make half the money? that is f*cking retarded.

there's a guy at our grocery store who was in a horrible car accident, now he is basically mentally retarded, but does his job well. thing is, is that the only job i think he could get is the one he has now...if they hired some POS illegal immigrant to replace him, all the people who shopped there would be up in arms. sorry, but mentally retarded ppl need jobs too.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

PinKragon said:


> I love the Indian reference. Let's make this simple, the US was once "owned" by native americans. However, we (white people) came here, killed a whole lot of them, and ran them off the land. It's a sad bloody part of history, but it happened. Therefore, indians no longer have a claim on this land, because it was taken from them.


^So now WE indians can take it back....









[/quote]

If they wanted their land back they should have their receipt from the sale of it. But I believe they lost it. Plus they only had a 90 day period to return/exchange the items but they did not. So all they are able now to do is maybe ask for a store credit.


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

Bullsnake said:


> Illegal immigrants are engaged in a criminal act and need to be arrested and deported.
> Walking across a largely unguarded border does not entitle anybody to citizenship, the rights of a citizen, or even the right to stay here.


but, killing off a race, raping them and putting them in little parks like animals does?>..... I take it your cherokee indian?....yeah right!...... everyday the US shows there ASS.. I been around the world and man do people hate us..6 yrs in the military opened the light to some dumbass sh*t...so anyways if she goes to California, Nevada, New Mexico or Texas she is home...that land was ripped off from Mexico and Ripped off from the only true Americans...The Indians

[/quote]
No, just because the land was taken from Mexico in the 19th century, it doesn't justify people to enter the country illegally. What gives those Southwestern states value is that they are in America and not Mexico.

If America didn't take that empty desert land, Mexico would still be a corrupt, poor, third-world country, it would just occupy more land.
[/quote]

you, don't know that for a fact.....so y is ther so much waste land in Nevada?...depends on the terrian of the country , state or whatever...work with what u got


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

b_ack51 said:


> I love the Indian reference. Let's make this simple, the US was once "owned" by native americans. However, we (white people) came here, killed a whole lot of them, and ran them off the land. It's a sad bloody part of history, but it happened. Therefore, indians no longer have a claim on this land, because it was taken from them.


^So now WE indians can take it back....









[/quote]

If they wanted their land back they should have their receipt from the sale of it. But I believe they lost it. Plus they only had a 90 day period to return/exchange the items but they did not. So all they are able now to do is maybe ask for a store credit.
[/quote]

I guess a gift card would do..


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

Boobah said:


> I love the Indian reference. Let's make this simple, the US was once "owned" by native americans. However, we (white people) came here, killed a whole lot of them, and ran them off the land. It's a sad bloody part of history, but it happened. Therefore, indians no longer have a claim on this land, because it was taken from them.


^So now WE indians can take it back....









[/quote]

If they wanted their land back they should have their receipt from the sale of it. But I believe they lost it. Plus they only had a 90 day period to return/exchange the items but they did not. So all they are able now to do is maybe ask for a store credit.
[/quote]

I guess a gift card would do..
[/quote]


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

Puff said:


> I love the Indian reference. Let's make this simple, the US was once "owned" by native americans. However, we (white people) came here, killed a whole lot of them, and ran them off the land. It's a sad bloody part of history, but it happened. Therefore, indians no longer have a claim on this land, because it was taken from them.


^So now WE indians can take it back....









[/quote]

If they wanted their land back they should have their receipt from the sale of it. But I believe they lost it. Plus they only had a 90 day period to return/exchange the items but they did not. So all they are able now to do is maybe ask for a store credit.
[/quote]

They already got Casino's ...lol...in all seriousness ..imagine if that was ur race being wiped out?


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

First of all, Mexico didn't exist since the dawn of time. The Spanish took the land from the natives. Mexicos history is almost as short as the US's. Second, the illegals weren't "always here". The crossed here illegally. They were in Mexico, Central and South America. So if they claim Aztec or Mayan blood...guess what? Their land is Central and South America. Thats their homeland, not America. So unless they can prove they have native american blood, they can't use the excuse that its their land. If they are really natives, they should already be in America. Reality is, these events happened hundreds of years ago. Its not like any Americans or immigrants had anything to do w/ what happened in the past. We need to fix what is wrong now. There is no IOU that our current generation needs to pay. I bet the vast majority complaing about the past knows that much about their own history.


----------



## mdrs (May 1, 2006)

if i hear one more person make the "we're all immigrants" argument, i'll lose my mind. my family has been in this country since before it exited. i AM a native American. know why? because i also was born here.

and i defy anyone using the above argument to find ONE single western nation that still has its original occupants. every single nation in the west is the result of bloody conquest. and the US was pretty good considering how others did it. we didn't tear the hearts out of the chest of the losing side like the aztecs. we obliterate the culture or force it to assimilate or die like was done to the gauls, saxons, britons, aztecs, etruscans, parthians, sassanids, or pretty much any other conquered people across history. with the exception of China (perhaps one of the first "superpower" cultures and Japan, there really aren't many nations that still contain mostly the original inhabitants of millenia ago.

let's not forget kiddies the golden rule: might = right. or as Caesar said
"War gives the right of the conquerors to impose any conditions they please upon the vanquished."


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah.......................


----------



## mdrs (May 1, 2006)

PinKragon said:


> blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah.......................


true insight right there.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

Trying to bring this post back to topic. I have some problems w/ Elvira.

1. She is being compared to Rosa Parks as if her fight was anywhere near as courageous and righteous.
2. People claim she came for a better life for her son. Her son was born a couple years after being deported to Mexico. She came back THEN had her son.
3. The mother using her son as a politcal tool. Would anybody here really leave their son alone in another country? While Mexico isn't perfect, it isn't Darfur. Think of how much more harmful it is to the kids psyche to be seperated from his mother then it is to save her own ass.
4. She broke the law using somebody elses SSN. She is a criminal. If anybody here think she deserves to stay, please provide your SSN so another illegal can use your number to work in the US. Anybody? Thought not.
5. The kid is about 8 yrs old. Is an American citizen. Does he even speak english? 
6. FYI, her whole ordeal just set back the immigrants reform movement back a couple steps. She is not somebody to use as a symbol. Its like using Cindy Sheehan to represent the liberals. Its more harmful then helpful.


----------



## haitwun (Dec 30, 2003)

diddye said:


> Trying to bring this post back to topic. I have some problems w/ Elvira.
> 
> 5. The kid is about 8 yrs old. Is an American citizen. Does he even speak english?
> 6. FYI, her whole ordeal just set back the immigrants reform movement back a couple steps. She is not somebody to use as a symbol. Its like using Cindy Sheehan to represent the liberals. Its more harmful then helpful.


I second those two. anyone who really wants to come into this country, contribute to our society, pay taxes and become american should be allowed to do so. However, the fact of the matter is that this person is using her son and seems to have no intention of assimilating to american culture. She is still speaking in spanish! English is the official language of the united states and anyone who wants to be american needs to speak it.
Plus, there are plenty of ways to become an american citizen legally. My parents did it. She can too.


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

I am currently in the process of becoming a border patrol agent in AZ and I will have no problem shipping all the illegals back to mexico...


----------



## FuZZy (Apr 18, 2003)

Thats a cool job hitler. I been thinking about becoming one after college. Anything specific you need or just academy training like other law enforcement? Do you need to be able to speak spanish fluently?


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

My grandfather left Ireland by himself when he was 16 to come to America back in the 1920's. He went through Ellis Island and became a citizen legally. He was thrown into New York City to get a job, find a place to live, and assimilate into the American culture. Im 2nd generation American and im proud of my country and the sacrifices my grandfather made. He started out working sh*t jobs but he paid taxes and worked his way up during his life to bigger and better things. He never had a chance to see his parents or his family again. He met his wife, raised a family and had a good life. 80 years later it pisses me off to see illegal immigrants sneaking across the border to take advantage of our country and not want to put anything back into it. Immigrants of the past built the country into what it is today while immigrants of today just want to suck it dry. I have Mexican friends who tell me if the American economy turns to sh*t they are going back to Mexico. Why not go back now if thats how you feel?


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

RockinTimbz said:


> My grandfather left Ireland by himself when he was 16 to come to America back in the 1920's. He went through Ellis Island and became a citizen legally. He was thrown into New York City to get a job, find a place to live, and assimilate into the American culture. Im 2nd generation American and im proud of my country and the sacrifices my grandfather made. He started out working sh*t jobs but he paid taxes and worked his way up during his life to bigger and better things. He never had a chance to see his parents or his family again. He met his wife, raised a family and had a good life.* 80 years later it pisses me off to see illegal immigrants sneaking across the border to take advantage of our country and not want to put anything back into it. Immigrants of the past built the country into what it is today while immigrants of today just want to suck it dry.* I have Mexican friends who tell me if the American economy turns to sh*t they are going back to Mexico. Why not go back now if thats how you feel?


You got to be kidding me, people don't realize that its people like the President, that bring this country down, put us in debt and destroy a nation...so he was a immigrant?...got here how?... and did what for this country?.. that so many now have not done...I don't see them blowing up buildings?...stealing anybody's jobs.....so many other immigrants but we focus on Mexicans....hmm sounds more racist then anything...I will tell u one thing...do what u do ...u can never ever stop them from coming or being here...why not go back now?...u tell them that?...I would slap the sh*t out of somebody if they told me that....especially someone that migrated here just like my ancestors....I don't care when u got here...unless ur red, black hair and (american indian) didn't take a plane or boat to get here...u got no right to tell anybody to go!...They tried immigrants in the past fro the depression .....and guess what ?....that wasn't the reason at all...people like this that don't add 2 + 2 to make 4 are the reason George Bush is in office and running this country to sh*t


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

FuZZy said:


> Thats a cool job hitler. I been thinking about becoming one after college. Anything specific you need or just academy training like other law enforcement? Do you need to be able to speak spanish fluently?


You dont have to be fluent in spanish but it does help... they also have their own artifucial languange that you have to study to see if you can pick up a new language easily... other then that it is basically the same as law enforcement, but with military benefits.


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

mdrs said:


> Trying to bring this post back to topic. I have some problems w/ Elvira.
> 
> 1. She is being compared to Rosa Parks as if her fight was anywhere near as courageous and righteous.
> 2. People claim she came for a better life for her son. Her son was born a couple years after being deported to Mexico. She came back THEN had her son.
> ...


desperate times calls for desperate measures..don't agree on what she is doing but ...who knows what someone would do in those shoes....


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

Face2006, please understand this-We are not against immigrants. We are against illegal ones skirting around our laws and cheating other immigrants who came here legally. My great grandfather came here in the late 1800's and worked his way into society. He faced a lot of discrimination and worked his way up but did it legally none-the-less. I fight it insulting that my other family members had to wait decades and pay thousands of dollars in legal fees before even being able to come. These illegals DONT wait. They DONT pay legal fees. Its like my analogy I use w/ my friends. If we're at Disneyland, do I have a right to jump to the beginning of the line without paying my $50 ticket and waiting the 2 hr line just like everybody else? What right do I have and why am I better then everyone? Who gives a crap if they're "doing it for a better life"? You dont' think ALL immigrants come here for a better life? You dont think that all the refugees in Africa, N.Korea can benefit from coming? Think of all the millions in China living in poverty. Do they have a right to come? No. Living in America is a privledge, not a right.


----------



## mdrs (May 1, 2006)

face2006 said:


> if i hear one more person make the "we're all immigrants" argument, i'll lose my mind. my family has been in this country since before it exited. i AM a native American. know why? because i also was born here.
> 
> and i defy anyone using the above argument to find ONE single western nation that still has its original occupants. every single nation in the west is the result of bloody conquest. and the US was pretty good considering how others did it. we didn't tear the hearts out of the chest of the losing side like the aztecs. we obliterate the culture or force it to assimilate or die like was done to the gauls, saxons, britons, aztecs, etruscans, parthians, sassanids, or pretty much any other conquered people across history. with the exception of China (perhaps one of the first "superpower" cultures and Japan, there really aren't many nations that still contain mostly the original inhabitants of millenia ago.
> 
> ...


lets see a picture..I bet money this guy got 2% of native american blood...my GF is half cherokee (supposdly and is as white as a ghost)... I defy...lol














this ain't a movie...lol.... WE ARE ALL IMMIGRANTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!......

[/quote]

i have no tribal blood in me at all. but i was BORN HERE. that makes me a native. it means i'm NOT an immigrant. again your line of thought has no logic.

Immigrant
A person who leaves one country to settle permanently in another.
A plant or animal that establishes itself in an area where it previously did not exist.
what about that says that the decendants of immigrants are also immigrants?


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Check it out, you can design your portion of the fence - and they're taking entries from both sides

http://www.brickfish.com/politics/BorderFence?=fastwebborder


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

It's apparently the old Athenian standard for citizenship, born anew amongst the bundle of straws which have seen attempts to grasp them yet no successes in such for the purposes of attempting to discredit your argument.


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

diddye said:


> if i hear one more person make the "we're all immigrants" argument, i'll lose my mind. my family has been in this country since before it exited. i AM a native American. know why? because i also was born here.
> 
> and i defy anyone using the above argument to find ONE single western nation that still has its original occupants. every single nation in the west is the result of bloody conquest. and the US was pretty good considering how others did it. we didn't tear the hearts out of the chest of the losing side like the aztecs. we obliterate the culture or force it to assimilate or die like was done to the gauls, saxons, britons, aztecs, etruscans, parthians, sassanids, or pretty much any other conquered people across history. with the exception of China (perhaps one of the first "superpower" cultures and Japan, there really aren't many nations that still contain mostly the original inhabitants of millenia ago.
> 
> ...


lets see a picture..I bet money this guy got 2% of native american blood...my GF is half cherokee (supposdly and is as white as a ghost)... I defy...lol














this ain't a movie...lol.... WE ARE ALL IMMIGRANTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!......

[/quote]

i have no tribal blood in me at all. but i was BORN HERE. that makes me a native. it means i'm NOT an immigrant. again your line of thought has no logic.

Immigrant
A person who leaves one country to settle permanently in another.
*A plant or animal that establishes itself in an area where it previously did not exist.*
what about that says that the decendants of immigrants are also immigrants?
[/quote]

look up native....ur ancestors are from another country...thats like putting piranha's in rivers and if they have fry I guess there natives of this country and should not be disturbed..







...and like u put so very well...isn't that what these people are doing.....and I was alSO born here...DON'T MAKE ME A INDIAN!....so ur last line ..the purpose? to say u r one too?...this arguement is getting old


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

hitler said:


> Thats a cool job hitler. I been thinking about becoming one after college. Anything specific you need or just academy training like other law enforcement? Do you need to be able to speak spanish fluently?


You dont have to be fluent in spanish but it does help... they also have their own artifucial languange that you have to study to see if you can pick up a new language easily... other then that it is basically the same as law enforcement, but with military benefits.
[/quote]

You done your oral boards yet?


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

face2006 said:


> Face2006, please understand this-We are not against immigrants. We are against illegal ones skirting around our laws and cheating other immigrants who came here legally. My great grandfather came here in the late 1800's and worked his way into society. He faced a lot of discrimination and worked his way up but did it legally none-the-less. I fight it insulting that my other family members had to wait decades and pay thousands of dollars in legal fees before even being able to come. These illegals DONT wait. They DONT pay legal fees. Its like my analogy I use w/ my friends. If we're at Disneyland, do I have a right to jump to the beginning of the line without paying my $50 ticket and waiting the 2 hr line just like everybody else? What right do I have and why am I better then everyone? Who gives a crap if they're "doing it for a better life"? You dont' think ALL immigrants come here for a better life? You dont think that all the refugees in Africa, N.Korea can benefit from coming? Think of all the millions in China living in poverty. Do they have a right to come? No. Living in America is a privledge, not a right.


U said ur self, I understand what u r thinking, but like u said people regardless of the 1800's or whatever people came here for a better life(why is it so different now?), and back then there weren't as many laws as there is now..people now are facing some of the same struggles that they faced back then and have to pay lawyer fee's ranging over 10,000 dollars...to legalize there way here.. [/quote]

Like he said before, they came here legally. Legal immigration is fine and I think most people will agree there. Pay your dues, pay your fees, work your butt off, love the country you are moving to and people will accept you. But when you tell the people of the country you invaded illegally to go f*ck themselves, slap them in the face, don't pay the legal fees, don't go to class to become a citizen, and take all the other steps that the legal immigrants took that's what people have a problem with.

Let me put this in small words:
Legal Immigration when controlled is good.
Illegal Immigration that is not controlled is bad.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

diddye said:


> First of all, Mexico didn't exist since the dawn of time. The Spanish took the land from the natives. Mexicos history is almost as short as the US's. Second, the illegals weren't "always here". The crossed here illegally. They were in Mexico, Central and South America. So if they claim Aztec or Mayan blood...guess what? Their land is Central and South America. Thats their homeland, not America. So unless they can prove they have native american blood, they can't use the excuse that its their land. If they are really natives, they should already be in America. Reality is, these events happened hundreds of years ago. Its not like any Americans or immigrants had anything to do w/ what happened in the past. We need to fix what is wrong now. There is no IOU that our current generation needs to pay. I bet the vast majority complaing about the past knows that much about their own history.


qft


----------



## mdrs (May 1, 2006)

face2006 said:


> look up native....ur ancestors are from another country...thats like putting piranha's in rivers and if they have fry I guess there natives of this country and should not be disturbed..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 this argument is getting old because you have yet to use your head. my family has been here for over three centuries. i NEVER claimed i was of indian blood. just once i'd like to have an intellegent conversation about this with someone who can reason.

when you come here LEGALLY, regardless if you, we, or anyone else likes our immigration laws you become an AMERICAN. that's how it's supposed to work anyway. how are we to believe that all the illegal immigrants sincerely want to come here and improve our culture when the first thing they say to America is that they don't care about our laws? would you invite someone into your house if they told you that they were just going to break in anyway? would you allow the person to stay in your house after they had?


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

armac said:


> Thats a cool job hitler. I been thinking about becoming one after college. Anything specific you need or just academy training like other law enforcement? Do you need to be able to speak spanish fluently?


You dont have to be fluent in spanish but it does help... they also have their own artifucial languange that you have to study to see if you can pick up a new language easily... other then that it is basically the same as law enforcement, but with military benefits.
[/quote]

You done your oral boards yet?
[/quote]

I have the oral board in a couple of weeks..


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

hitler said:


> Thats a cool job hitler. I been thinking about becoming one after college. Anything specific you need or just academy training like other law enforcement? Do you need to be able to speak spanish fluently?


You dont have to be fluent in spanish but it does help... they also have their own artifucial languange that you have to study to see if you can pick up a new language easily... other then that it is basically the same as law enforcement, but with military benefits.
[/quote]

You done your oral boards yet?
[/quote]

I have the oral board in a couple of weeks..
[/quote]

You are a year from even making the academy, you got a ways to go.

Your background being worked on?


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

armac said:


> Thats a cool job hitler. I been thinking about becoming one after college. Anything specific you need or just academy training like other law enforcement? Do you need to be able to speak spanish fluently?


You dont have to be fluent in spanish but it does help... they also have their own artifucial languange that you have to study to see if you can pick up a new language easily... other then that it is basically the same as law enforcement, but with military benefits.
[/quote]

You done your oral boards yet?
[/quote]

I have the oral board in a couple of weeks..
[/quote]

You are a year from even making the academy, you got a ways to go.

Your background being worked on?
[/quote]

I dont know if they are working on my background... I hope i dont have to wait a year... that would suck ass


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

this is american soil and america has laws. if you break them you face punishment. if you're not a legal citizen then you will be sent back. don't like it? raise a military and conquer the u.s.a.

what makes this our soil? the fact that we took it. that's how things have been done since the beginning of time, other territorial animals included. the fact of the matter is that it doesn't matter who was where first, what matters is who is strong enough to take it.

the only thing i need to know is that this woman committed identity theft, crossed the border illegally and tried to use her son as a scape goat.

it really isn't that hard to get into america legally. hell, my grandparents (on both sides), aunts, uncles, mom, dad, and several cousins got here legally. my grandparents LEARNED how to speak english. hell, she even knows the lyrics to the star spangled banner by heart and she knows who wrote it. she can recite to you the entire constitution.

if you can study a little and dedicate some time to come to this country the gates will open up. illegal use of something as crucial a ssn for your child is just as bad as the crooks on the internet that steal credit card #s.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

hyphen said:


> this is american soil and america has laws. if you break them you face punishment. if you're not a legal citizen then you will be sent back. don't like it? raise a military and conquer the u.s.a.
> 
> what makes this our soil? the fact that we took it. that's how things have been done since the beginning of time, other territorial animals included. the fact of the matter is that it doesn't matter who was where first, what matters is who is strong enough to take it.
> 
> ...


QFT


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

hitler said:


> Thats a cool job hitler. I been thinking about becoming one after college. Anything specific you need or just academy training like other law enforcement? Do you need to be able to speak spanish fluently?


You dont have to be fluent in spanish but it does help... they also have their own artifucial languange that you have to study to see if you can pick up a new language easily... other then that it is basically the same as law enforcement, but with military benefits.
[/quote]

You done your oral boards yet?
[/quote]

I have the oral board in a couple of weeks..
[/quote]

You are a year from even making the academy, you got a ways to go.

Your background being worked on?
[/quote]

I dont know if they are working on my background... I hope i dont have to wait a year... that would suck ass
[/quote]

You will know when they are doing your background, all your friends from 15 years ago will be questioned directly and will call you. They are pretty thourough, I might would drop using "Hitler" as a sign on name on public boards......................might not go with what BP considers PC.

You done your physical or just passed the written test?


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

hyphen said:


> *this is american soil and america has laws. if you break them you face punishment. if you're not a legal citizen then you will be sent back. don't like it? raise a military and conquer the u.s.a.*
> 
> what makes this our soil? the fact that we took it. that's how things have been done since the beginning of time, other territorial animals included. the fact of the matter is that it doesn't matter who was where first, *what matters is who is strong enough to take it.*
> 
> ...










...yeah ok just like u said....that there in the bold..I guess the thousands that march are strong enough cause there here!....try to deport them..not in a million years guey!... 75 % of so called americans don't know the song..that make u any better then the next person..and it is alot easier for any euorpean (might have spelled that wrong) to get a visa or citizenship then a Latino... If given the opportunity ANYBODY CAN LEARN! ... that first line shows ur maturity... we really don't want nothing like that...u ever been in a war or war type situation...I HAVE... think, before u talk


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

hyphen said:


> First of all, Mexico didn't exist since the dawn of time. The Spanish took the land from the natives. Mexicos history is almost as short as the US's. Second, the illegals weren't "always here". The crossed here illegally. They were in Mexico, Central and South America. So if they claim Aztec or Mayan blood...guess what? Their land is Central and South America. Thats their homeland, not America. So unless they can prove they have native american blood, they can't use the excuse that its their land. If they are really natives, they should already be in America. Reality is, these events happened hundreds of years ago. Its not like any Americans or immigrants had anything to do w/ what happened in the past. We need to fix what is wrong now. There is no IOU that our current generation needs to pay. I bet the vast majority complaing about the past knows that much about their own history.


qft
[/quote]

WTF?... ur point was...Americans go to Mexico all the time for as long as they want..they should kick there ass out after a week or treat them as bad as they treat them here...your right, but we ain't talking about Mexico..you don't see them kicking people out... I studied Latin History, World History... still didn't find ur point in that...good history lesson I guess


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

mdrs said:


> look up native....ur ancestors are from another country...thats like putting piranha's in rivers and if they have fry I guess there natives of this country and should not be disturbed..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 this argument is *getting old because you have yet to use your head*. my family has been here for over three centuries. i NEVER claimed i was of indian blood. just once i'd like to have an intellegent conversation about this with someone who can reason.

when you come here LEGALLY, regardless if you, we, or anyone else likes our immigration laws you become an AMERICAN. that's how it's supposed to work anyway. how are we to believe that all the illegal immigrants sincerely want to come here and improve our culture when the first thing they say to America is that they don't care about our laws? would you invite someone into your house if they told you that they were just going to break in anyway? would you allow the person to stay in your house after they had?
[/quote]

Internet tough gueys..lol... break into your house?...the US is your house you built it?...I don't care how long your family been here...so they get the opportunity and others don't?....now that NEW laws came into affect! that were not there in the past!... u ever serve in the military?..probably not...but u will say " my Dad did and my ancestors did so that gives me the right"... either way they are here and no fence, crocidile river (sh*t I would make boots out of them) or whatever is ever gonna stop them... to tell the truth I don't know why they come anymore with people like u...but u just must voice ur opinion on the internet...I am a US VET and I have been to all the protests, marches or whatever u wanna call them in Chicago..always will

I am not saying it was right, but they should get a fair shake like everyone else did, there are some great proposals out there, but some people don't care to make things better


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

face2006 said:


> look up native....ur ancestors are from another country...thats like putting piranha's in rivers and if they have fry I guess there natives of this country and should not be disturbed..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 this argument is *getting old because you have yet to use your head*. my family has been here for over three centuries. i NEVER claimed i was of indian blood. just once i'd like to have an intellegent conversation about this with someone who can reason.

when you come here LEGALLY, regardless if you, we, or anyone else likes our immigration laws you become an AMERICAN. that's how it's supposed to work anyway. how are we to believe that all the illegal immigrants sincerely want to come here and improve our culture when the first thing they say to America is that they don't care about our laws? would you invite someone into your house if they told you that they were just going to break in anyway? would you allow the person to stay in your house after they had?
[/quote]

Hmm en cierta manera totalmente de acuerdo con todos tus comentarios... hehe
Internet tough gueys..lol... break into your house?...the US is your house you built it?...I don't care how long your family been here...so they get the opportunity and others don't?....now that NEW laws came into affect! that were not there in the past!... u ever serve in the military?..probably not...but u will say " my Dad did and my ancestors did so that gives me the right"... either way they are here and no fence, crocidile river (sh*t I would make boots out of them) or whatever is ever gonna stop them... to tell the truth I don't know why they come anymore with people like u...but u just must voice ur opinion on the internet...I am a US VET and I have been to all the protests, marches or whatever u wanna call them in Chicago..always will

I am not saying it was right, but they should get a fair shake like everyone else did, there are some great proposals out there, but some people don't care to make things better
[/quote]

En cierta manera totalmente de acuerdo con tus comentarios


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

Im sorry. I support our troops and vets, but using that card is old and irrevelant. You've stated you are in the military multiple times. We get it. We know. No need to bring it up again. Just to put Mexico into perspective, do you know how Mexico treats its illegal immigrants? Yes, I said illegal immigrants. Go ask the guatemalan and s. american immigrants that go to Mexico how they're treated. People in Mexico claim illegals do the jobs like cleaning and picking fruit that Americans wont do. Guess what? Its the same in mexico. Their houses are cleaned and fruit are picked by illegals like guatemalans. They treat their immigrants 10x worse then they do here. The only reason Americans are welcomed into Mexico is $$$. They got lots of it and are willing to spend it. However, they need to jump through hoops much harder then Americans if they want to have rights. They can't even vote. Also, you can't even immigrate into Mexico unless you have a special skill like a doctor or businessman. So don't act so righteous because Mexico is just as bad if not worse.


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

diddye said:


> Im sorry. I support our troops and vets, but using that card is old and irrevelant. You've stated you are in the military multiple times. We get it. We know. No need to bring it up again. Just to put Mexico into perspective, do you know how Mexico treats its illegal immigrants? Yes, I said illegal immigrants. Go ask the guatemalan and s. american immigrants that go to Mexico how they're treated. People in Mexico claim illegals do the jobs like cleaning and picking fruit that Americans wont do. Guess what? Its the same in mexico. Their houses are cleaned and fruit are picked by illegals like guatemalans. They treat their immigrants 10x worse then they do here. The only reason Americans are welcomed into Mexico is $$$. They got lots of it and are willing to spend it. However, they need to jump through hoops much harder then Americans if they want to have rights. They can't even vote. *Also, you can't even immigrate into Mexico unless you have a special skill like a doctor or businessman. * So don't act so righteous because Mexico is just as bad if not worse.


Where did you hear that?


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

armac said:


> Im sorry. I support our troops and vets, but using that card is old and irrevelant. You've stated you are in the military multiple times. We get it. We know. No need to bring it up again. Just to put Mexico into perspective, do you know how Mexico treats its illegal immigrants? Yes, I said illegal immigrants. Go ask the guatemalan and s. american immigrants that go to Mexico how they're treated. People in Mexico claim illegals do the jobs like cleaning and picking fruit that Americans wont do. Guess what? Its the same in mexico. Their houses are cleaned and fruit are picked by illegals like guatemalans. They treat their immigrants 10x worse then they do here. The only reason Americans are welcomed into Mexico is $$$. They got lots of it and are willing to spend it. However, they need to jump through hoops much harder then Americans if they want to have rights. They can't even vote. *Also, you can't even immigrate into Mexico unless you have a special skill like a doctor or businessman. * So don't act so righteous because Mexico is just as bad if not worse.


Where did you hear that?
[/quote]

i second that..and how long have you lived in mexico diddye?


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

face2006 said:


> *this is american soil and america has laws. if you break them you face punishment. if you're not a legal citizen then you will be sent back. don't like it? raise a military and conquer the u.s.a.*
> 
> what makes this our soil? the fact that we took it. that's how things have been done since the beginning of time, other territorial animals included. the fact of the matter is that it doesn't matter who was where first, *what matters is who is strong enough to take it.*
> 
> ...










...yeah ok just like u said....that there in the bold..I guess the thousands that march are strong enoughg cause there here!....try to deport them..not in a million years guey!... 75 % of so called americans don't know the song..that make u any better then the next person..and it is alot easier for any euorpean (might have spelled that wrong) to get a visa or citizenship then a Latino... If given the opportunity *ANYBODY CAN LERAN*! ... that first line shows ur maturity... we really don't want nothing like that...u ever been in a war or war type situation...I HAVE... think
[/quote]

I hope so.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

armac said:


> Im sorry. I support our troops and vets, but using that card is old and irrevelant. You've stated you are in the military multiple times. We get it. We know. No need to bring it up again. Just to put Mexico into perspective, do you know how Mexico treats its illegal immigrants? Yes, I said illegal immigrants. Go ask the guatemalan and s. american immigrants that go to Mexico how they're treated. People in Mexico claim illegals do the jobs like cleaning and picking fruit that Americans wont do. Guess what? Its the same in mexico. Their houses are cleaned and fruit are picked by illegals like guatemalans. They treat their immigrants 10x worse then they do here. The only reason Americans are welcomed into Mexico is $$$. They got lots of it and are willing to spend it. However, they need to jump through hoops much harder then Americans if they want to have rights. They can't even vote. *Also, you can't even immigrate into Mexico unless you have a special skill like a doctor or businessman. * So don't act so righteous because Mexico is just as bad if not worse.


Where did you hear that?
[/quote]

Glad you asked. As a former border patrolman, I would have expected you to know the laws better then an average American joe like myself. Heres a couple links for those who question my posts all the time. I always come through.

http://www.solutionsabroad.com/a_immigrationmexico.asp
http://www.mexperience.com/liveandwork/immigration.htm

"When you have decided you want to stay for extended periods of time or are thinking of immigrating to Mexico you may request from the authorities the corresponding immigration permits, which are the FM2 and the FM3.

FM3
As a holder of an FM3 you are allowed to stay in the country as a NON IMMIGRANT for a period of one year. This permit may be renewed annually. After the fifth year you may be interested in acquiring the next immigration status (IMMIGRANT) or simply continue as an FM3 holder. 
FM2
This document applies to the IMMIGRANTS. As an immigrant you're not a permanent resident but you are eligible to apply to become an INMIGRADO (permanent resident - for residency in Mexico).

Both as an FM2 or FM3 holder, you may be authorized to perform several activities. These are the most common:

Business or Investor (FM2 or FM3) 
You may have considered investing in Mexico and therefore you wish to learn about possible investment options. Or, you might just come down to invest, supervise an investment, represent a foreign company or perform certain commercial activities.
As an INVESTOR: You must note that there is a minimum investment amount as well as the obligation to demonstrate that the investment is beneficial to the country's development.

Scientists and Techinicians (FM2 OR FM3) 
In these categories you will have to provide all the documentation that proves to the satisfaction of the authorities that you have the skills and knowledge to perform these activities.

Professionals (FM2 OR FM3) You will have to provide the authorities with all the papers that can prove you have the knowledge and skills to perform the specific professional activities. The applicant must demonstrate that the skills are not met in the workforce in Mexico.

High level management (FM2 OR FM3) 
If you were appointed as a director to a company or to assume a key position you will need to obtain this immigration permit.

Members of the board (FM3) 
When you need to attend to a board meeting of one or more corporations, this is the migration status you request to the Mexican authorities. "

In the 2nd link, it lists these people as those who can apply for citizenship:retirees, investors, professionals, artists/athletes. Remember, you have to apply for it. The gov't is able to decline/approve it on a whim. There is a minimum income level you need before being able to come b/c they dont want to have to support you.

PS. Rafael, theres these things called books and the internet. You read them, then you learn. I dont need to live in mexico to learn about it. I didn't have to live w/ George Washington to know about his life.

PPS. Even after acquiring all the rights of a mexican citizen, you still CANNOT vote.


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

armac said:


> Thats a cool job hitler. I been thinking about becoming one after college. Anything specific you need or just academy training like other law enforcement? Do you need to be able to speak spanish fluently?


You dont have to be fluent in spanish but it does help... they also have their own artifucial languange that you have to study to see if you can pick up a new language easily... other then that it is basically the same as law enforcement, but with military benefits.
[/quote]

You done your oral boards yet?
[/quote]

I have the oral board in a couple of weeks..
[/quote]

You are a year from even making the academy, you got a ways to go.

Your background being worked on?
[/quote]

I dont know if they are working on my background... I hope i dont have to wait a year... that would suck ass
[/quote]

You will know when they are doing your background, all your friends from 15 years ago will be questioned directly and will call you. They are pretty thourough, I might would drop using "Hitler" as a sign on name on public boards......................might not go with what BP considers PC.

You done your physical or just passed the written test?
[/quote]

Just passed the written test...... Are you in Border Patrol?


----------



## latinoheat (Jan 26, 2006)

hitler said:


> Thats a cool job hitler. I been thinking about becoming one after college. Anything specific you need or just academy training like other law enforcement? Do you need to be able to speak spanish fluently?


You dont have to be fluent in spanish but it does help... they also have their own artifucial languange that you have to study to see if you can pick up a new language easily... other then that it is basically the same as law enforcement, but with military benefits.
[/quote]

You done your oral boards yet?
[/quote]

I have the oral board in a couple of weeks..
[/quote]

You are a year from even making the academy, you got a ways to go.

Your background being worked on?
[/quote]

I dont know if they are working on my background... I hope i dont have to wait a year... that would suck ass
[/quote]

You will know when they are doing your background, all your friends from 15 years ago will be questioned directly and will call you. They are pretty thourough, I might would drop using "Hitler" as a sign on name on public boards......................might not go with what BP considers PC.

You done your physical or just passed the written test?
[/quote]

Just passed the written test...... Are you in Border Patrol?
[/quote]
What a bunch of pussies why don't go grow some balls and join the military to fight overseas.


----------



## latinoheat (Jan 26, 2006)

throw all illegals back, thats all we keep hearing over and over. I can guarentee that the majority of you that call themselves Americans born and raised would not take a bullet and Die for the good ole USA. So I say this topic should be deleted and off this forum. Who cares USA will never get rid of Illegals and they need them here just as much as Illegals need the money from jobs here.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

latino heat said:


> throw all illegals back, thats all we keep hearing over and over. I can guarentee that the majority of you that call themselves Americans born and raised would not take a bullet and Die for the good ole USA. So I say this topic should be deleted and off this forum. Who cares USA will never get rid of Illegals and they need them here just as much as Illegals need the money from jobs here.


Irrelevant









Just curious. Have you died yet for your country? Just wondering because if you aren't dead, your opinion is null and void. Case closed.


----------



## latinoheat (Jan 26, 2006)

diddye said:


> throw all illegals back, thats all we keep hearing over and over. I can guarentee that the majority of you that call themselves Americans born and raised would not take a bullet and Die for the good ole USA. So I say this topic should be deleted and off this forum. Who cares USA will never get rid of Illegals and they need them here just as much as Illegals need the money from jobs here.


Irrelevant









Just curious. Have you died yet for your country? Just wondering because if you aren't dead, your opinion is null and void. Case closed.
[/quote]
No but i have been shot at and injured during convoy missions in Iraq.


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

diddye said:


> Im sorry. I support our troops and vets, but using that card is old and irrevelant. You've stated you are in the military multiple times. We get it. We know. No need to bring it up again. Just to put Mexico into perspective, do you know how Mexico treats its illegal immigrants? Yes, I said illegal immigrants. Go ask the guatemalan and s. american immigrants that go to Mexico how they're treated. People in Mexico claim illegals do the jobs like cleaning and picking fruit that Americans wont do. Guess what? Its the same in mexico. Their houses are cleaned and fruit are picked by illegals like guatemalans. They treat their immigrants 10x worse then they do here. The only reason Americans are welcomed into Mexico is $$$. They got lots of it and are willing to spend it. However, they need to jump through hoops much harder then Americans if they want to have rights. They can't even vote. *Also, you can't even immigrate into Mexico unless you have a special skill like a doctor or businessman.* So don't act so righteous because Mexico is just as bad if not worse.


What?? oh hunney you don't know mexico, the townwhere I am from is full of Americans i grew up around them............
http://www.travelandleisure.com/articles/mexico-magico



> American friends who live part-time in San Miguel had been telling me the town had changed dramatically in the past three years. Breathlessly, they reported that two big shopping centers were being built on the edge of town, that the central plaza-called El Jardín-across from the parish church, La Parroquia, had been redone, and that two high-end international hotel chains were entering the market. *Moreover, rich Americans were buying up everything. Houses that had sold for tens of thousands five years ago were now going for millions. It sounded like the beginning of Aspen Syndrome-charming and eccentric small town becomes so desirable that local people are forced to move. *Unwelcome visions appeared: hordes of lost-looking tourists filling the cobblestoned streets, the 500-year-old town turned into a shopping arcade.
> 
> I was scanning the countryside for high-rise buildings when Señor Juárez waved his hand toward the windshield, announcing, "Aquí está San Miguel." Nothing looked even vaguely familiar. We passed a raw-looking development of boxy row houses plunked down in a pasture, then a huge Pollo Feliz (Happy Chicken) restaurant, part of a Mexican chain, and the steel skeleton of a new shopping center. At last the massive gray stone walls of the Instituto Allende-*the art and language school that has brought American students to San Miguel for 50-plus years*-came into view, and we started up Zacateros Street toward the heart of the colonial town I remembered. The sound of tires on cobblestones, the narrow street embraced by high stucco walls in shades of red (cayenne, rust, clay); it all came back as a physical rather than mental memory. El Jardín looked exactly as I recalled it, people sitting on benches beneath small trees with canopies clipped into geometric boxes, and a woman selling helotes-roasted ears of corn-from a cart. Everyone seemed to be facing La Parroquia, as grand and fanciful as Gaudí's Sagrada Familia in Barcelona, but here, rather than melting, the architecture soars, the rose-colored spires flaming against the deep blue sky. Evening was settling. Up the hill above town, someone was shooting fireworks, which sounded like a mortar round; a puff of smoke followed each explosion. When I looked back toward where we had been, the street framed a view of the green plateau and, in the far distance, the Sierra de Guanajuato, its peaks turning dark sage-blue.
> 
> Many beautiful towns keep you at bay. A traveler can admire, shop, eat, sleep but never break the surface. San Miguel, however, takes you in, befriends you. Here, the town is the thing, the promise of community. The streets and sidewalks are narrow. People talk to each other, engage easily. *More than likely, you will see a sprinkling of Americans crossing El Jardín or sitting on its benches, but they aren't necessarily tourists. According to Christopher Finkelstein, secretary of the San Miguel City Council, 12,000 to 14,000 of the city's population of 80,000 are expatriates, roughly 70 percent of them from the United States. They don't just reside in San Miguel-they also own and run small businesses. Americans, Canadians, Italians, and Argentinians have started cafés, bakeries, guesthouses, clothing stores, art galleries, language schools, day spas, and bars. *They teach cooking classes, arrange traditional Mexican weddings for non-Mexicans, and lead architectural tours. They write guides and publish a newspaper, an art magazine, and a telephone directory for expatriates. They realize their fantasy of living in a Mexican town by translating it for others. Gradually, over the past 50-odd years, they've turned San Miguel from a quiet historical artifact into a cosmopolitan center with more restaurants, nightlife, and good shops than in much larger cities in the United States.


By the way the name of my town is San Miguel de Allende, Guanajuato... and we all get alone pretty well, americans, idians, mexicans, argetinians.....etc...........


----------



## latinoheat (Jan 26, 2006)

PinKragon said:


> Im sorry. I support our troops and vets, but using that card is old and irrevelant. You've stated you are in the military multiple times. We get it. We know. No need to bring it up again. Just to put Mexico into perspective, do you know how Mexico treats its illegal immigrants? Yes, I said illegal immigrants. Go ask the guatemalan and s. american immigrants that go to Mexico how they're treated. People in Mexico claim illegals do the jobs like cleaning and picking fruit that Americans wont do. Guess what? Its the same in mexico. Their houses are cleaned and fruit are picked by illegals like guatemalans. They treat their immigrants 10x worse then they do here. The only reason Americans are welcomed into Mexico is $$$. They got lots of it and are willing to spend it. However, they need to jump through hoops much harder then Americans if they want to have rights. They can't even vote. *Also, you can't even immigrate into Mexico unless you have a special skill like a doctor or businessman.* So don't act so righteous because Mexico is just as bad if not worse.


What?? oh hunney you don't know mexico, the townwhere I am from is full of Americans i grew up around them............
http://www.travelandleisure.com/articles/mexico-magico



> American friends who live part-time in San Miguel had been telling me the town had changed dramatically in the past three years. Breathlessly, they reported that two big shopping centers were being built on the edge of town, that the central plaza-called El Jardín-across from the parish church, La Parroquia, had been redone, and that two high-end international hotel chains were entering the market. *Moreover, rich Americans were buying up everything. Houses that had sold for tens of thousands five years ago were now going for millions. It sounded like the beginning of Aspen Syndrome-charming and eccentric small town becomes so desirable that local people are forced to move. *Unwelcome visions appeared: hordes of lost-looking tourists filling the cobblestoned streets, the 500-year-old town turned into a shopping arcade.
> 
> I was scanning the countryside for high-rise buildings when Señor Juárez waved his hand toward the windshield, announcing, "Aquí está San Miguel." Nothing looked even vaguely familiar. We passed a raw-looking development of boxy row houses plunked down in a pasture, then a huge Pollo Feliz (Happy Chicken) restaurant, part of a Mexican chain, and the steel skeleton of a new shopping center. At last the massive gray stone walls of the Instituto Allende-*the art and language school that has brought American students to San Miguel for 50-plus years*-came into view, and we started up Zacateros Street toward the heart of the colonial town I remembered. The sound of tires on cobblestones, the narrow street embraced by high stucco walls in shades of red (cayenne, rust, clay); it all came back as a physical rather than mental memory. El Jardín looked exactly as I recalled it, people sitting on benches beneath small trees with canopies clipped into geometric boxes, and a woman selling helotes-roasted ears of corn-from a cart. Everyone seemed to be facing La Parroquia, as grand and fanciful as Gaudí's Sagrada Familia in Barcelona, but here, rather than melting, the architecture soars, the rose-colored spires flaming against the deep blue sky. Evening was settling. Up the hill above town, someone was shooting fireworks, which sounded like a mortar round; a puff of smoke followed each explosion. When I looked back toward where we had been, the street framed a view of the green plateau and, in the far distance, the Sierra de Guanajuato, its peaks turning dark sage-blue.
> 
> Many beautiful towns keep you at bay. A traveler can admire, shop, eat, sleep but never break the surface. San Miguel, however, takes you in, befriends you. Here, the town is the thing, the promise of community. The streets and sidewalks are narrow. People talk to each other, engage easily. *More than likely, you will see a sprinkling of Americans crossing El Jardín or sitting on its benches, but they aren't necessarily tourists. According to Christopher Finkelstein, secretary of the San Miguel City Council, 12,000 to 14,000 of the city's population of 80,000 are expatriates, roughly 70 percent of them from the United States. They don't just reside in San Miguel-they also own and run small businesses. Americans, Canadians, Italians, and Argentinians have started cafés, bakeries, guesthouses, clothing stores, art galleries, language schools, day spas, and bars. *They teach cooking classes, arrange traditional Mexican weddings for non-Mexicans, and lead architectural tours. They write guides and publish a newspaper, an art magazine, and a telephone directory for expatriates. They realize their fantasy of living in a Mexican town by translating it for others. Gradually, over the past 50-odd years, they've turned San Miguel from a quiet historical artifact into a cosmopolitan center with more restaurants, nightlife, and good shops than in much larger cities in the United States.


[/quote]
Graicas linda


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

^ de nada...

I must add this slide show









http://www.travelandleisure.com/slideshows.../next/slidenr/1


----------



## latinoheat (Jan 26, 2006)

PinKragon said:


> ^ de nada...
> 
> I must add this slide show
> 
> ...


mis padres son de Michoacan yo nacie en Chicago. Tengo muchos amigos de Guanajuato.


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)




----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

All those you mentioned all have busineeses in Mexico. I'm not saying everybody there is hispanic. Of course there are many different races in Mexico as there is in many countries like Peru, Brazil etc. If you read my post, it states the requirements to become a citizen or stay there long-term. When I say "immigrate", I don't mean visiting. I mean staying.


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

^ugh whatever......


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

PinKragon said:


> ^ugh whatever......


Here, I'll cut and paste the quotes you bolded and let you see for yourself. All these have one thing in common-$$$ or a skill that will bring $$$

"Moreover, rich Americans were buying up everything."

"the art and language school that has brought American students to San Miguel for 50-plus years"

"they also own and run small businesses. Americans, Canadians, Italians, and Argentinians have started cafés, bakeries, guesthouses, clothing stores, art galleries, language schools, day spas, and bars."

Just another side story I've mentioned here on P-fury before:
My great grandfather moved to Mexico(legally) to open a business selling food and groceries. He even learned to speak spanish. He was highly regarded and liked in his community except by the locals who also owned simliar businesses. He did so well that he was ran out of the country because they feared he would take away their business Not only did he have an honest business, he did it legally.


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

I guess being around so many different races and ethnicities opened up my mind, and i woulnd care if the people that moved there were legals or illegals, I never judged people by their status, we all got alone good, and we all shared our life styles and different cultures.....



diddye said:


> ^ugh whatever......


Here, I'll cut and paste the quotes you bolded and let you see for yourself. All these have one thing in common-$$$ or a skill that will bring $$$

"Moreover, rich Americans were buying up everything."

"the art and language school that has brought American students to San Miguel for 50-plus years"

"they also own and run small businesses. Americans, Canadians, Italians, and Argentinians have started cafés, bakeries, guesthouses, clothing stores, art galleries, language schools, day spas, and bars."
[/quote]

Well is not my fault ur a broke ass and try to blame that on illegals taking your job hehehehe


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Umm

Me gusta tetas grandes


----------



## latinoheat (Jan 26, 2006)

diddye said:


> ^ugh whatever......


Here, I'll cut and paste the quotes you bolded and let you see for yourself. All these have one thing in common-$$$ or a skill that will bring $$$

"Moreover, rich Americans were buying up everything."

"the art and language school that has brought American students to San Miguel for 50-plus years"

"they also own and run small businesses. Americans, Canadians, Italians, and Argentinians have started cafés, bakeries, guesthouses, clothing stores, art galleries, language schools, day spas, and bars."
[/quote]
Well americans go over there to make business cause its cheaper and get rich quicker. Mexicans come here to make money and have a living. So what makes it so diffrent nothing its always about money. Just people don't want us here because it was said on TV that we have to stop immagration. That is when the whole US started to complain about mexicans and other racisits. O well give it awhile this country is going to fall to piecs anyways. Everyday you have crime in america. There is more crime in this country than in most others. All I hear in the news usually is another ****** gonne crazy and killed a family or raped a girl.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

I don't see the country falling apart any time soon...and most countries have crime every day.


----------



## latinoheat (Jan 26, 2006)

PinKragon said:


> ^ugh whatever......


Here, I'll cut and paste the quotes you bolded and let you see for yourself. All these have one thing in common-$$$ or a skill that will bring $$$

"Moreover, rich Americans were buying up everything."

"the art and language school that has brought American students to San Miguel for 50-plus years"

"they also own and run small businesses. Americans, Canadians, Italians, and Argentinians have started cafés, bakeries, guesthouses, clothing stores, art galleries, language schools, day spas, and bars."
[/quote]

Well is not my fault ur a broke ass and try to blame that on illegals taking your job hehehehe
[/quote]








Same here been around the world have many friends of diffrent races. Never told one or the other legal or not to go back to there country


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

Jewelz said:


> Umm
> 
> Me gusta tetas grandes










las tengo pequenas









haa


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

Hey, I'm not gonna make personal attacks. I'm not "broke" because of illegals but I'm tired of having to pay for their services and see how my kids will suffer in the future. When I was in school, class sizes used to be 22-25 per class. What is it now? 30? 35? The ESL program only had maybe 15-20 kids per grade level. My cousin who teaches in LA says barely any of her kids in 5th grade speak English. Therefore, she has to slow down her teaching to accomodate. I'm also not "white". So any deportations will also affect people from my country. As far as diversity, I live in So. Cal. I live in one of the most diverse cities in California, went to the 3rd most diverse Universities in the country, and work in one of the most diverse companies according to Forbes. I'm hardly broke nor in threat of losing my job to illegals(not filthy rich either). I just have a strong sense of justice. Coming from an immigrant family that has done everything the right way is insulting when I see others cheat their way here.


----------



## latinoheat (Jan 26, 2006)

PinKragon said:


> Umm
> 
> Me gusta tetas grandes










las tengo pequenas









haa
[/quote]
Eso esta bien dile que cada mexicana esta sexy sin or con tetas grandes


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

PinKragon said:


> Umm
> 
> Me gusta tetas grandes










las tengo pequenas









haa
[/quote]

Pero que culo !


----------



## latinoheat (Jan 26, 2006)

diddye said:


> Hey, I'm not gonna make personal attacks. I'm not "broke" because of illegals but I'm tired of having to pay for their services and see how my kids will suffer in the future. When I was in school, class sizes used to be 22-25 per class. What is it now? 30? 35? The ESL program only had maybe 15-20 kids per grade level. My cousin who teaches in LA says barely any of her kids in 5 grade speak English. Therefore, she has to slow down her teaching to accomodate. I'm also not "white". So any deportations will also affect people from my country. As far as diversity, I live in So. Cal. I live in one of the most diverse cities in California, went to the 3rd most diverse Universities in the country, and work in one of the most diverse companies according to Forbes. I'm hardly broke nor in threat of losing my job to illegals(not filthy rich either). I just have a strong sense of justice. Coming from an immigrant family that has done everything the right way is insulting when I see others cheat their way here.


Hey people saying there tired of paying for there services. What services how about welfare that goes to non working lazy ass Americans cause immigrants can't claim that they will get caught and sent back. I'm tired of paying taxes that go to people just to collect free money.


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

Jewelz said:


> Umm
> 
> Me gusta tetas grandes










las tengo pequenas









haa
[/quote]

Pero que culo !








[/quote]

OMG


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

latino heat said:


> Hey, I'm not gonna make personal attacks. I'm not "broke" because of illegals but I'm tired of having to pay for their services and see how my kids will suffer in the future. When I was in school, class sizes used to be 22-25 per class. What is it now? 30? 35? The ESL program only had maybe 15-20 kids per grade level. My cousin who teaches in LA says barely any of her kids in 5 grade speak English. Therefore, she has to slow down her teaching to accomodate. I'm also not "white". So any deportations will also affect people from my country. As far as diversity, I live in So. Cal. I live in one of the most diverse cities in California, went to the 3rd most diverse Universities in the country, and work in one of the most diverse companies according to Forbes. I'm hardly broke nor in threat of losing my job to illegals(not filthy rich either). I just have a strong sense of justice. Coming from an immigrant family that has done everything the right way is insulting when I see others cheat their way here.


Hey people saying there tired of paying for there services. What services how about welfare that goes to non working lazy ass Americans cause immigrants can't claim that they will get caught and sent back. I'm tired of paying taxes that go to people just to collect free money.
[/quote]

I agree. Taxes are too high and welfare is a joke. Thats another matter.


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)




----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

Cochino


----------



## latinoheat (Jan 26, 2006)

PinKragon said:


>


awww mira esa cara


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

latino heat said:


> Thats a cool job hitler. I been thinking about becoming one after college. Anything specific you need or just academy training like other law enforcement? Do you need to be able to speak spanish fluently?


You dont have to be fluent in spanish but it does help... they also have their own artifucial languange that you have to study to see if you can pick up a new language easily... other then that it is basically the same as law enforcement, but with military benefits.
[/quote]

You done your oral boards yet?
[/quote]

I have the oral board in a couple of weeks..
[/quote]

You are a year from even making the academy, you got a ways to go.

Your background being worked on?
[/quote]

I dont know if they are working on my background... I hope i dont have to wait a year... that would suck ass
[/quote]

You will know when they are doing your background, all your friends from 15 years ago will be questioned directly and will call you. They are pretty thourough, I might would drop using "Hitler" as a sign on name on public boards......................might not go with what BP considers PC.

You done your physical or just passed the written test?
[/quote]

Just passed the written test...... Are you in Border Patrol?
[/quote]
What a bunch of pussies why don't go grow some balls and join the military to fight overseas.
[/quote]

first of all... I was in the military you jackass and I also served my f*cking time in afghanistan... so go f*ck off.


----------



## FuZZy (Apr 18, 2003)

I didn't start this thread to start an arguement. Latino heat stop throwing "I served in the military" card around. Millions of men and women have served before you and millions will serve after you. Your no better or no worst of a citizen for serving in the military. It's very annoying, and your not impressing most. If you had served in SOCOM as a gunslinger than i'd be impressed.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

mi burrito es muy grande


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

FuZZy said:


> Im sorry. I support our troops and vets, but using that card is old and irrevelant. You've stated you are in the military multiple times. We get it. We know. No need to bring it up again. Just to put Mexico into perspective, do you know how Mexico treats its illegal immigrants? Yes, I said illegal immigrants. Go ask the guatemalan and s. american immigrants that go to Mexico how they're treated. People in Mexico claim illegals do the jobs like cleaning and picking fruit that Americans wont do. Guess what? Its the same in mexico. Their houses are cleaned and fruit are picked by illegals like guatemalans. They treat their immigrants 10x worse then they do here. The only reason Americans are welcomed into Mexico is $$$. They got lots of it and are willing to spend it. However, they need to jump through hoops much harder then Americans if they want to have rights. They can't even vote. Also, you can't even immigrate into Mexico unless you have a special skill like a doctor or businessman. So don't act so righteous because Mexico is just as bad if not worse.


YES u have put a worthless arguement mutiple times its old and irrevelant and why is just focused on Mexicans?....where is ur facts on that anyways?..I can make sh*t up too.. how old are you?...get ur facts straight..I am righteous on all IMMIGRANTS!!! get it right guey!


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

diddye said:


> throw all illegals back, thats all we keep hearing over and over. I can guarentee that the majority of you that call themselves Americans born and raised would not take a bullet and Die for the good ole USA. So I say this topic should be deleted and off this forum. Who cares USA will never get rid of Illegals and they need them here just as much as Illegals need the money from jobs here.


Irrelevant









Just curious. Have you died yet for your country? Just wondering because if you aren't dead, your opinion is null and void. Case closed.
[/quote]

wow ..let just scribble whatever because I have no point...he is in the military ACTIVE so if need be he would die for this great COUNTRY!


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

face2006 said:


> Im sorry. I support our troops and vets, but using that card is old and irrevelant. You've stated you are in the military multiple times. We get it. We know. No need to bring it up again. Just to put Mexico into perspective, do you know how Mexico treats its illegal immigrants? Yes, I said illegal immigrants. Go ask the guatemalan and s. american immigrants that go to Mexico how they're treated. People in Mexico claim illegals do the jobs like cleaning and picking fruit that Americans wont do. Guess what? Its the same in mexico. Their houses are cleaned and fruit are picked by illegals like guatemalans. They treat their immigrants 10x worse then they do here. The only reason Americans are welcomed into Mexico is $$$. They got lots of it and are willing to spend it. However, they need to jump through hoops much harder then Americans if they want to have rights. They can't even vote. Also, you can't even immigrate into Mexico unless you have a special skill like a doctor or businessman. So don't act so righteous because Mexico is just as bad if not worse.


YES u have put a worthless arguement mutiple times its old and irrevelant and why is just focused on Mexicans?....where is ur facts on that anyways?..I can make sh*t up too.. how old are you?...get ur facts straight..I am righteous on all IMMIGRANTS!!! get it right guey!
[/quote]

First of all, if you read this thread, you would know where the facts came from. Second, this issue is not just on mexicans but all illegal immgrants-asian, african, european, latin, canadian, etc. Third, I use Mexico as an example because illegal immigrants from Mexico cry about America's "inhumane" treatment of illegals while they are even worse.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

dam this seems like a great post, but I guess I am way to late in the game to give my 2 cents....


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

^there is never too late hun... come on bring it on


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

I know I'm late to the argument, but I'm going to put something in anyway. What I want to know is why illegals feel they have the right to be here simply because they are here? There are laws in place that state illegals will be deported. The United States needs to continue following its own laws and deport illegals. At the same time, the border needs to be strengthened. Once that is completed, as many LEGAL immigrants as allotted through our system can come through. This is a free country, its just not free for anyone who can illegally cross a border. The whole idea that anyone who can get here has the right to be here is just baffling.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

IMO, they only feel they have a right because it is a desperate attempt to stay. I can guarantee the vast majority of open borders are either illegal, would benefit economically from illegals, or have friends/family that are illegals. I can understand why they feel that way as I wouldn't want my family forced to move. In the end, they brought the situation upon themselves(except the children). Honestly, I don't think any member he feels it is actually right. Why else would they need to hide? That is why words like "racist" and "humane" get thrown around. They try to tug on emotions rather then what is legal. When people want something that is wrong to be right, they rationalize it any way they can to convince themselves and others. Its already called "illegal immigration". For pro-amnesty people, they changed the words to "undocumented immigrant, undocumented worker". Likewise, pro-border people call them "illegal aliens" which is actually the real legal term. It isn't meant to be mean but is often used to highlight how serious the offense is.


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

diddye said:


> IMO, they only feel they have a right because it is a desperate attempt to stay. I can guarantee the vast majority of open borders are either illegal, would benefit economically from illegals, or have friends/family that are illegals. I can understand why they feel that way as I wouldn't want my family forced to move. In the end, they brought the situation upon themselves(except the children). Honestly, I don't think any member he feels it is actually right. Why else would they need to hide? That is why words like "racist" and "humane" get thrown around. They try to tug on emotions rather then what is legal. When people want something that is wrong to be right, they rationalize it any way they can to convince themselves and others. Its already called "illegal immigration". For pro-amnesty people, they changed the words to "undocumented immigrant, undocumented worker". Likewise, pro-border people call them "illegal aliens" which is actually the real legal term. It isn't meant to be mean but is often used to highlight how serious the offense is.


Thats along the lines of what I was thinking. Humanizing the issue has worked to change many viewpoints, but I have always been an objective minded person. Many people have been deported out of Minnesota lately, and the papers here don't really seem to support it. The idea of a lawsuit over someone being deported or ICE inspecting a facility for illegals is so ridiculous. If you are here illegally, expect to be caught and deported. Enjoy the time you have before you are caught for your crime and forced to face the consequence. I don't see anyone condoning shoplifting, assault, DWI's, etc, etc, etc. So illegal immigration is only "kind of" a crime, but not really? It's just childish to say that "well, 11 million people have done it, so let them stay." Would it be a different story if there were 10 of them? No. They broke the law, and they should face the consequence.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

I think if we take a step back and look at the issue's history, it presents a huge problem. Any amnesty or acceptance of illegal entry will not bode well for the future. We've already had 2 amnesty's because it was supposed to be the "last one. then we'll enforce it". Well guess what? They're trying to do it a 3rd time. Will it ever end? What is the point of having a border if we bypass it every 10-20 years? We can let EVERYBODY come through just because they've been here a couple years. It makes our laws look like a joke.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Yes, I believe that any illegal regardless of where them come from is breaking the laws. I myself have no problem with inforcing the laws and deporting people back to there home countrys. My issue though is the fact that the goverment and the elite are a bunch of two face p*ssy. One one hand they OFFER the jobs to the illegals in the hope of down sizing on cost and on the other hand they just make face and talk ish about illegals. If people want to stop illegals from coming here then ALL AMERICANS need to open there eyes and see why they come. THEY COME FOR JOBS. Offer them no jobs and they wont come. It is that easy of a fix. But do any of you really think that the elite will stop giving them jobs?
Is it not ILLEGAL to hire an ILLEGAL?
And please not tell me they use fake docs.
There are companys out there that sell items that run SS# and DL# on the spot.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

sadboy said:


> Yes, I believe that any illegal regardless of where them come from is breaking the laws. I myself have no problem with inforcing the laws and deporting people back to there home countrys. My issue though is the fact that the goverment and the elite are a bunch of two face p*ssy. One one hand they OFFER the jobs to the illegals in the hope of down sizing on cost and on the other hand they just make face and talk ish about illegals. If people want to stop illegals from coming here then ALL AMERICANS need to open there eyes and see why they come. THEY COME FOR JOBS. Offer them no jobs and they wont come. It is that easy of a fix. But do any of you really think that the elite will stop giving them jobs?
> Is it not ILLEGAL to hire an ILLEGAL?
> And please not tell me they use fake docs.
> There are companys out there that sell items that run SS# and DL# on the spot.


I think you're exactly right. I think big business turns a blind eye and even encourages illegals to come work. They barely enforce identifying their employees. Our gov't still currently supports illegal entry(ie Bush) but are now pretending to be strong against the issue to appease the public. I think the middle class is generally against it (i think polls are around 70-80%). If our country needs or wants more workers, we need to increase our quotas and let them do it legally. I don't care if I have to pay a little more for my goods/services if I know my hospitals are kept open, terrorists cannot slip through, and crime can be tracked easier.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

diddye said:


> Yes, I believe that any illegal regardless of where them come from is breaking the laws. I myself have no problem with inforcing the laws and deporting people back to there home countrys. My issue though is the fact that the goverment and the elite are a bunch of two face p*ssy. One one hand they OFFER the jobs to the illegals in the hope of down sizing on cost and on the other hand they just make face and talk ish about illegals. If people want to stop illegals from coming here then ALL AMERICANS need to open there eyes and see why they come. THEY COME FOR JOBS. Offer them no jobs and they wont come. It is that easy of a fix. But do any of you really think that the elite will stop giving them jobs?
> Is it not ILLEGAL to hire an ILLEGAL?
> And please not tell me they use fake docs.
> There are companys out there that sell items that run SS# and DL# on the spot.


I think you're exactly right. I think big business turns a blind eye and even encourages illegals to come work. They barely enforce identifying their employees. Our gov't still currently supports illegal entry(ie Bush) but are now pretending to be strong against the issue to appease the public. I think the middle class is generally against it (i think polls are around 70-80%). If our country needs or wants more workers, we need to increase our quotas and let them do it legally. I don't care if I have to pay a little more for my goods/services if I know my hospitals are kept open, terrorists cannot slip through, and crime can be tracked easier.
[/quote]

Yes I feel the same that many middle class are against it. But dont you think it is wrong that if all these people came here illegal and came here for work. That our goverment allowed to happen in the first place by looking the other way. Shouldnt the goverment do something for those people. Do you know how much it cost in fines to become legal it's over $3k. Most illegals who work with fake ss# are paying into the system and getting nothing in return. Yes, I am not going to argue the fact that some get welfare. The welfare system is another topic.... But I think it is wrong to say deport them all, when they came here for a job that was offered to them. Heck, I know people in mexico that already have jobs lined up for them before they even get here. Shouldnt the goverment do something about the companies. The fix is to stop giving them the jobs but lets face reality, we have to do something about the 12million plus that are here. It is foolish to think the goverment will deport 12million people. It can not be done. Those 12 million should be allowed to stay. Pay huge fines and if you ever did a crime then you are deported. And moving forward the goverment needs to shut down companys that hire illegals and even start putting some people in jail who hire them. Yes, people claim that illegals do the jobs that Americans wont do. 
It's a lie if you ask me. 
The reason Amercians wont do those jobs is because they pay next to nothing. And the reason they pay next to nothing is the fact, that those employors pray on illegals to do the work. If Americans dont mind paying mroe to have americans do the work, then that is fine. But you wont find an American who is willing to pick fruit in the hot sun for less then $18 an hour.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

I pretty much agree with what you say. I'm strongly against illegal immigration but dont think that deporting ALL of them is realistic or should be done. I think a middle ground is needed. Many have been here for years and are settled into the community. I dont know exactly the terms, but I think something like anybody here before Jan. 1, 2000 should be able to stay if they pay a huge fine(something more then immigrants would pay to come here legally like $15-20k which can be paid over a long period of time). The rest should go. This way, people would think twice about coming over. Also, employers should have like 1-2 months to verify their employees and if they get caught, its an automatic $10k per employee no questions asked.

*The only problem with those 12 million staying based on how long they've been here is verification. Its hard to prove they were here before 2000 b/c this can be forged. Another incentive is that we give preference to those who paid taxes or paid via the ITIN number w/ the IRS. Those people at least attempted to do it somewhat right.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

You want to know the sad truth.... That nothing will happen.
People will still come into this country illegal and employors will still pray on there cheap labor....
People will still bitch about illegals.....
And people will still bitch about illegals rights....

*Damned if you do, damned if you dont*


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

Illegals immigration will always be a problem if it isn't enforced well. This isn't about Hispanics or one particular race. We just happen to have mostly hispanics. Look at what illegal immigration has done to Europe. Europe has lots of problems with illegals from N. Africa and Arab countries. If we dont act now, we'll be like them in 10 yrs. The one good thing about the US is that we embrace immigrants much more then any other country. ie. Muslims in Europe vs the US.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

FuZZy said:


> "From the time I took sanctuary the possibility has existed that they arrest me in the place and time they want," she said in Spanish. "I only have two choices. I either go to my country, Mexico, or stay and keep fighting. I decided to stay and fight."


I understand why she's 'fighting' to stay in the country, because of her son; But from what I read, her son has a legal guardian so he's taken care of, send her home so she can legally apply for citizenship just like everyone else. (i know, easy fix but it sounds logical)

Anywho, I think the whole 'if you have a child in this country and you're illegal' rule should be reversed. If you have a child in this country and you're an illegal alien, both you AND the child should be deported back to your home country. I don't understand what makes an illegal child born in the states to be a legal citizen, I understand if you're applying to be a naturalized citizen, under a working visa, you have a child here, than fine the child could be considered a citizen but nothing else.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

Yeah I always thought that was a joke. If the child is born here its a legal citizen... the child should only be legal if the mother is legal.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

Well looks like this crazy mom has taken another bong hit. She is asking the Mexican gov't to be appointed a "peace and justice" ambassador so she can return to the US. I say we just ban her for life.

http://www.iht.com/bin/print.php?id=7296579


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

diddye said:


> Well looks like this crazy mom has taken another bong hit. She is asking the Mexican gov't to be appointed a "peace and justice" ambassador so she can return to the US. I say we just ban her for life.
> 
> http://www.iht.com/bin/print.php?id=7296579


: Insert ban hammer :


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

YES u have put a worthless arguement mutiple times its old and irrevelant and why is just focused on Mexicans?....where is ur facts on that anyways?..I can make sh*t up too.. how old are you?...get ur facts straight..I am righteous on all IMMIGRANTS!!! get it right guey!
[/quote]

First of all, if you read this thread, you would know where the facts came from. Second, this issue is not just on mexicans but all illegal immgrants-asian, african, european, latin, canadian, etc. Third, I use Mexico as an example because illegal immigrants from Mexico cry about America's "inhumane" treatment of illegals while they are even worse.
[/quote]

another worthless post , how old r u?...it is not just Mexican's THAT ARE FIGHTING FOR THE CHANGE! not all Latino's are Mexican's, and not all immigrants are Latino's ..complain about taking jobs what a poor excuse to say u r racist, and I guess its only against p-fury rules to suspend people depending on what race is being discriminated..1st , I know the facts hope she comes back, second use another race then third ...u still have another pointless remark



mori0174 said:


> I know I'm late to the argument, but I'm going to put something in anyway. What I want to know is why illegals feel they have the right to be here simply because they are here? There are laws in place that state illegals will be deported. The United States needs to continue following its own laws and deport illegals. At the same time, the border needs to be strengthened. Once that is completed, as many LEGAL immigrants as allotted through our system can come through. This is a free country, its just not free for anyone who can illegally cross a border. The whole idea that anyone who can get here has the right to be here is just baffling.


we already argued that point.....we are all natives..not native americans and etc ...read posts before this...next....


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

diddye said:


> IMO, they only feel they have a right because it is a desperate attempt to stay. I can guarantee the vast majority of open borders are either illegal, would benefit economically from illegals, or have friends/family that are illegals. I can understand why they feel that way as I wouldn't want my family forced to move. In the end, they brought the situation upon themselves(except the children). Honestly, I don't think any member he feels it is actually right. Why else would they need to hide? That is why words like "racist" and "humane" get thrown around. They try to tug on emotions rather then what is legal. When people want something that is wrong to be right, they rationalize it any way they can to convince themselves and others. Its already called "illegal immigration". For pro-amnesty people, they changed the words to "undocumented immigrant, undocumented worker". Likewise, pro-border people call them "illegal aliens" which is actually the real legal term. It isn't meant to be mean but is often used to highlight how serious the offense is.


NIce way of saying, we are all immigrants, but now here are new laws so that we can discriminate in a way that seems just, and keep the focus off the war that is costing BILLIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! and say hey its these damn illegal immigrants fault, that . Who's hiding I see them in the stores, streets, some jobs, living the American dream...In all seriousness what are they doing to you?...taking the shitty jobs, and what?....


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

sadboy said:


> Yes, I believe that any illegal regardless of where them come from is breaking the laws. I myself have no problem with inforcing the laws and deporting people back to there home countrys. My issue though is the fact that the goverment and the elite are a bunch of two face p*ssy. One one hand they OFFER the jobs to the illegals in the hope of down sizing on cost and on the other hand they just make face and talk ish about illegals. If people want to stop illegals from coming here then ALL AMERICANS need to open there eyes and see why they come. THEY COME FOR JOBS. Offer them no jobs and they wont come. It is that easy of a fix. But do any of you really think that the elite will stop giving them jobs?
> Is it not ILLEGAL to hire an ILLEGAL?
> And please not tell me they use fake docs.
> There are companys out there that sell items that run SS# and DL# on the spot.


very very good point...


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

sadboy said:


> I pretty much agree with what you say. I'm strongly against illegal immigration but dont think that deporting ALL of them is realistic or should be done. I think a middle ground is needed. Many have been here for years and are settled into the community. I dont know exactly the terms, but I think something like anybody here before Jan. 1, 2000 should be able to stay if they pay a huge fine(something more then immigrants would pay to come here legally like $15-20k which can be paid over a long period of time). The rest should go. This way, people would think twice about coming over. Also, employers should have like 1-2 months to verify their employees and if they get caught, its an automatic $10k per employee no questions asked.
> 
> *The only problem with those 12 million staying based on how long they've been here is verification. Its hard to prove they were here before 2000 b/c this can be forged. Another incentive is that we give preference to those who paid taxes or paid via the ITIN number w/ the IRS. Those people at least attempted to do it somewhat right.


never would that happens..very un-realistic....12 million...


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

ProdigalMarine said:


> "From the time I took sanctuary the possibility has existed that they arrest me in the place and time they want," she said in Spanish. "I only have two choices. I either go to my country, Mexico, or stay and keep fighting. I decided to stay and fight."


*I understand why she's 'fighting' to stay in the country, because of her son; But from what I read, her son has a legal guardian so he's taken care of, send her home so she can legally apply for citizenship just like everyone else. (i know, easy fix but it sounds logical)*
Anywho, I think the whole 'if you have a child in this country and you're illegal' rule should be reversed. If you have a child in this country and you're an illegal alien, both you AND the child should be deported back to your home country. I don't understand what makes an illegal child born in the states to be a legal citizen, I understand if you're applying to be a naturalized citizen, under a working visa, you have a child here, than fine the child could be considered a citizen but nothing else.
[/quote]

thats like saying we are all illegal, no one is native to the country, unless your native american..because we all descended from other countries ..what you got in bold sounds fair


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

ProdigalMarine said:


> Anywho, I think the whole 'if you have a child in this country and you're illegal' rule should be reversed. If you have a child in this country and you're an illegal alien, both you AND the child should be deported back to your home country. I don't understand what makes an illegal child born in the states to be a legal citizen, I understand if you're applying to be a naturalized citizen, under a working visa, you have a child here, than fine the child could be considered a citizen but nothing else.


WoW!!! You are so smart..... So I guess we are ALL ILLEGALS and we should ALL BE DEPORTED back to our real homelands. Name one person, other then native americans who can trace back their family all the way back to even when this land was not USA or part of england..... You are born here, you are an AMERICAN!!! Maybe you and your family should be deported back to your homeland. You sound like those fools on TV who argue a point that is not there. The 14th. Amendment in section 1, clearly states:

Section 1. *All persons born or naturalized in the United States, and subject to the jurisdiction thereof, are citizens of the United States and of the State wherein they reside. No State shall make or enforce any law which shall abridge the privileges or immunities of citizens of the United States; nor shall any State deprive any person of life, liberty, or property, without due process of law; nor deny to any person within its jurisdiction the equal protection of the laws. *

But what can people expect from people who highest level of schooling was the 3rd grade.


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

...oh man


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

face2006 said:


> IMO, they only feel they have a right because it is a desperate attempt to stay. I can guarantee the vast majority of open borders are either illegal, would benefit economically from illegals, or have friends/family that are illegals. I can understand why they feel that way as I wouldn't want my family forced to move. In the end, they brought the situation upon themselves(except the children). Honestly, I don't think any member he feels it is actually right. Why else would they need to hide? That is why words like "racist" and "humane" get thrown around. They try to tug on emotions rather then what is legal. When people want something that is wrong to be right, they rationalize it any way they can to convince themselves and others. Its already called "illegal immigration". For pro-amnesty people, they changed the words to "undocumented immigrant, undocumented worker". Likewise, pro-border people call them "illegal aliens" which is actually the real legal term. It isn't meant to be mean but is often used to highlight how serious the offense is.


NIce way of saying, we are all immigrants, but now here are new laws so that we can discriminate in a way that seems just, and keep the focus off the war that is costing BILLIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! and say hey its these damn illegal immigrants fault, that . Who's hiding I see them in the stores, streets, some jobs, living the American dream...In all seriousness what are they doing to you?...taking the shitty jobs, and what?....
[/quote]

Your posts are really fractured and hard to read...but I'll do my best.
1. Bringing in Iraq has nothing to do w/ this post other then detracting from the issue.
2. I live in So. Cal. Illegals have done more to me then most citizens in other states. The sole reason for dozens of hospitals closing nationwide are b/c of illegals. I've had friends lose jobs due to illegals(my friends were hispanic) If you don't know that illegals are hiding, then you must be oblivious. Btw, 90% of outstanding warrants in LA county for murders are for illegal aliens. 
3. Using a low payscale to rationalize why illegals should stay is pretty desperate. A law is a law. Otherwise, we might as well do away with minimum wage. 
4. If illegals weren't here, it would speed up the industrialization of the farming industry. There wouldn't be as large of a need to hire manual labor.
5. I don't know why you keep focusing on mexicans. I clearly stated multiple times that this issue is for EVERY illegal immigrant.
6. Face it, arrelano is not coming back unless its through legal means. She is now a high profile illegal and will be easily ID'd. Its her fault for being so vocal.
7. My age? Looking at your posts, I'd say I'm older then you.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

sadboy said:


> Anywho, I think the whole 'if you have a child in this country and you're illegal' rule should be reversed. If you have a child in this country and you're an illegal alien, both you AND the child should be deported back to your home country. I don't understand what makes an illegal child born in the states to be a legal citizen, I understand if you're applying to be a naturalized citizen, under a working visa, you have a child here, than fine the child could be considered a citizen but nothing else.


WoW!!! You are so smart..... So I guess we are ALL ILLEGALS and we should ALL BE DEPORTED back to our real homelands. Name one person, other then native americans who can trace back their family all the way back to even when this land was not USA or part of england..... You are born here, you are an AMERICAN!!! Maybe you and your family should be deported back to your homeland. You sound like those fools on TV who argue a point that is not there. The 14th. Amendment in section 1, clearly states:

Section 1. *All persons born or naturalized in the United States, and subject to the jurisdiction thereof, are citizens of the United States and of the State wherein they reside. No State shall make or enforce any law which shall abridge the privileges or immunities of citizens of the United States; nor shall any State deprive any person of life, liberty, or property, without due process of law; nor deny to any person within its jurisdiction the equal protection of the laws. *

But what can people expect from people who highest level of schooling was the 3rd grade.
[/quote]

To be fair, I think prodigal marine was referring to the intent of the law. Most nations don't accept the idea of automatic citizenship if a baby is born in their country. They usually assume the citizenship of the parent. If you look at the history of this law in particular, you would understand that it is obsolete. I think it's been discussed in this board already. Point is, Prodigal marine made a valid point and it should be reversed.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

diddye said:


> 2. I live in So. Cal. Illegals have done more to me then most citizens in other states. The sole reason for dozens of hospitals closing nationwide are b/c of illegals. I've had friends lose jobs due to illegals(my friends were hispanic) If you don't know that illegals are hiding, then you must be oblivious. Btw, 90% of outstanding warrants in LA county for murders are for illegal aliens.


I may argee on some of your ideas but on others I do not. As I may argee that a high % of warrants in LA are for people of some type of latin descent. It by no means that they are all illegal. I am not defending those sh*t faces. I am saying that claiming that 90% of suspected murders on the run in LA county are illegal is total BS. Go to any other county in the USa with a high part or the people are white and you will get 90% of suspected murders on the run are white. Of course in LA county most low lives are latin. Latins in LA county will in a few years be the majority. Also to claim that the only reason or sole reason as you put it why some ER's shutdown in LA (So Ca) are due to illegals is also BS. As of 2004 their are over 45.8 million uninsured individuals in the USA. Whites, Blacks, Asian, Latin groups of people, all have uninsured people. So dont just blame one groups. without blaming all groups. As far as you friend losing his job to a illegal, I wonder what he did for a living. What he was a car washer, worked at a factory. Or was he a blue collar guy and his contractor lost a bid to another contractor who only hires illegals. So who is to blame here, the illegal or the employor who give the illegal the job?


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

diddye said:


> Anywho, I think the whole 'if you have a child in this country and you're illegal' rule should be reversed. If you have a child in this country and you're an illegal alien, both you AND the child should be deported back to your home country. I don't understand what makes an illegal child born in the states to be a legal citizen, I understand if you're applying to be a naturalized citizen, under a working visa, you have a child here, than fine the child could be considered a citizen but nothing else.


WoW!!! You are so smart..... So I guess we are ALL ILLEGALS and we should ALL BE DEPORTED back to our real homelands. Name one person, other then native americans who can trace back their family all the way back to even when this land was not USA or part of england..... You are born here, you are an AMERICAN!!! Maybe you and your family should be deported back to your homeland. You sound like those fools on TV who argue a point that is not there. The 14th. Amendment in section 1, clearly states:

Section 1. *All persons born or naturalized in the United States, and subject to the jurisdiction thereof, are citizens of the United States and of the State wherein they reside. No State shall make or enforce any law which shall abridge the privileges or immunities of citizens of the United States; nor shall any State deprive any person of life, liberty, or property, without due process of law; nor deny to any person within its jurisdiction the equal protection of the laws. *

But what can people expect from people who highest level of schooling was the 3rd grade.
[/quote]

To be fair, I think prodigal marine was referring to the intent of the law. Most nations don't accept the idea of automatic citizenship if a baby is born in their country. They usually assume the citizenship of the parent. If you look at the history of this law in particular, you would understand that it is obsolete. I think it's been discussed in this board already. Point is, Prodigal marine made a valid point and it should be reversed.
[/quote]

I do not think it should be reversed what so ever. The law is not obsolete. I know it has been discussed before, but I brought it up because the P.M brought it up. This is the USA and in the USA, we accept the fact that if a child is born here regardless of the parents status, that child inturns becomes a USA citizen. If this law where to be reversed then it should be retro back 200 years and everyone born to someone who was not a citizen should have their citizenship taken away. Heck why stop their. Heck why stop their, lets get rid of political asylum as will. We should take away the citizenship of people from Japan, Germany, Russia, Cuba, and where ever they claim political asylum from and also take away their offsprings citizenship as well.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

Heres an article on that 90% figure(in it, it says 95%, but who knows). I guess it can be interpreted in different ways, but I can guarantee that LA county has a higher crime rate then most cities. It is true that LA has a higher demographic of latinos but that doesn't reassure me. I understand the "white" comment as there are more whites in Ohio then Cali, but that would mean that 90% of people in Cali are illegals....which I doubt(assuming that figure is correct).

http://www.city-journal.org/html/14_1_the_illegal_alien.html

One of my friends who lost his job was a cable installer(hispanic). Another a landscaper(korean) couldn't compete w/ cheap labor, another custodian(white), and construction worker(white).

I have numerous family members in the medical field. Legally, we are not allowed to ask them about their legal status. However, it is universally understood in hospital circles that it is due to illegal immigration(all races). However, almost all of them in the ER room don't have medical insurance. Also, they don't speak english and are usually of latino origin(or at least look that way). We put 1 and 1 together and its not hard to make a determination even though it is racial profiling. Studies also suport this.



sadboy said:


> Anywho, I think the whole 'if you have a child in this country and you're illegal' rule should be reversed. If you have a child in this country and you're an illegal alien, both you AND the child should be deported back to your home country. I don't understand what makes an illegal child born in the states to be a legal citizen, I understand if you're applying to be a naturalized citizen, under a working visa, you have a child here, than fine the child could be considered a citizen but nothing else.


WoW!!! You are so smart..... So I guess we are ALL ILLEGALS and we should ALL BE DEPORTED back to our real homelands. Name one person, other then native americans who can trace back their family all the way back to even when this land was not USA or part of england..... You are born here, you are an AMERICAN!!! Maybe you and your family should be deported back to your homeland. You sound like those fools on TV who argue a point that is not there. The 14th. Amendment in section 1, clearly states:

Section 1. *All persons born or naturalized in the United States, and subject to the jurisdiction thereof, are citizens of the United States and of the State wherein they reside. No State shall make or enforce any law which shall abridge the privileges or immunities of citizens of the United States; nor shall any State deprive any person of life, liberty, or property, without due process of law; nor deny to any person within its jurisdiction the equal protection of the laws. *

But what can people expect from people who highest level of schooling was the 3rd grade.
[/quote]

To be fair, I think prodigal marine was referring to the intent of the law. Most nations don't accept the idea of automatic citizenship if a baby is born in their country. They usually assume the citizenship of the parent. If you look at the history of this law in particular, you would understand that it is obsolete. I think it's been discussed in this board already. Point is, Prodigal marine made a valid point and it should be reversed.
[/quote]

I do not think it should be reversed what so ever. The law is not obsolete. I know it has been discussed before, but I brought it up because the P.M brought it up. This is the USA and in the USA, we accept the fact that if a child is born here regardless of the parents status, that child inturns becomes a USA citizen. If this law where to be reversed then it should be retro back 200 years and everyone born to someone who was not a citizen should have their citizenship taken away. Heck why stop their. Heck why stop their, lets get rid of political asylum as will. We should take away the citizenship of people from Japan, Germany, Russia, Cuba, and where ever they claim political asylum from and also take away their offsprings citizenship as well.
[/quote]

What about anchor babies? Political asylum and achor babies are different. In the case of this thread, the mother had a baby in the US after she was deport to stay in the US. Is that right?


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

sadboy said:


> I do not think it should be reversed what so ever. The law is not obsolete. I know it has been discussed before, but I brought it up because the P.M brought it up. This is the USA and in the USA, we accept the fact that if a child is born here regardless of the parents status, that child inturns becomes a USA citizen. If this law where to be reversed then it should be retro back 200 years and everyone born to someone who was not a citizen should have their citizenship taken away. Heck why stop their. Heck why stop their, lets get rid of political asylum as will. We should take away the citizenship of people from Japan, Germany, Russia, Cuba, and where ever they claim political asylum from and also take away their offsprings citizenship as well.


So what you're saying is the idea that I brought up should not be changed, that it is not obsolete. Then I guess we might as well repeal the prohibition law, the voting right laws, the womans right laws, civil rights actions; because 200yrs ago, our fore fathers would frown upon a black man voting, going to school with a white man and be forced to sit at the back of the bus, while the woman are free to run businesses, vote and be free to express their ideas.

Hm...how's that for a 3rd grade education.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

diddye said:


> Heres an article on that 90% figure(in it, it says 95%, but who knows). I guess it can be interpreted in different ways, but I can guarantee that LA county has a higher crime rate then most cities. It is true that LA has a higher demographic of latinos but that doesn't reassure me. I understand the "white" comment as there are more whites in Ohio then Cali, but that would mean that 90% of people in Cali are illegals....which I doubt(assuming that figure is correct).


First of all, LA does not have the highest crime rate, it is Baltimore. Heck LA is not even in the top ten:
*1 Maryland Baltimore 
2 Michigan Detroit 3 Missouri St. Louis 
4 District Of Columbia Washington 
5 New Jersey Newark 
6 Missouri Kansas City 
7 Pennsylvania Philadelphia 
8 Ohio Cincinnati 
9 Ohio Cleveland 
10 California Oakland *
YEs,LA is one of the largest city in the country but because of the recent media fever over illegal. Any crime that is done by an illegal is batted down our eyes in TV. Some of the worest crimes done in US history where done by white people. Does that mean all white people are evil, no. sh*t happens, get over it. Yes, because LA has a high number of illegals, then there is more chance of an illegal doing a crime in LA does not mean ONLY illegals do crime.



> One of my friends who lost his job was a cable installer(hispanic). Another a landscaper(korean) couldn't compete w/ cheap labor, another custodian(white), and construction worker(white).


Some cable companies sub-contract to other installers. And because the cable companys are giving the work to a third party, they do not need to check the employment status of the workers the contractor may use. And in order to save money, a lot of sub contractors do not check papers because they knowly hire illegals. Your friend who couldnt compete with other landscaperors (illegals), just couldnt do it that cheap right? But who do you think is to blame? Americans who want the best deal out there and dont care who does it. In all the people to blame is not the illegal but the people who hire them for their cheap labor.



> I have numerous family members in the medical field. Legally, we are not allowed to ask them about their legal status. However, it is universally understood in hospital circles that it is due to illegal immigration(all races). However, almost all of them in the ER room don't have medical insurance. Also, they don't speak english and are usually of latino origin(or at least look that way). We put 1 and 1 together and its not hard to make a determination even though it is racial profiling. Studies also suport this.


I also have many friends and family in the medcial field as will. But again you are only using SoCal or more importantly LA as your source. But if the numbers are right, then that means we have 12 million illegals without health ins and we have 45 million overall without health ins right. Then that means that illegals amount to like 26.66% of the 45 million. So that means that of the 45 million uninsured, we have 73.34% of AMERICANS without health ins (33 million). So you want to blame the ER's shuting down only on the illegal.



> What about anchor babies? Political asylum and achor babies are different. In the case of this thread, the mother had a baby in the US after she was deport to stay in the US. Is that right?


First of all, it is common knowledge that women with an expecting child (8 to 9 months) wil try and make it to the shores of USA and claim Political Asylum as do illegals. The law is fair and clearly states any body born in the USA will be given USA citizenship. Even if a child is born in another country, so long as one of the child's parents are US citizens, that child will also be granted citizenship. Or do you disargee with this as will? 
If you want to get rid of one then you must get rid of them all. I do not argee with political asylum but it is the law. Why should people from Japan or Germany been given a free pass to become cititzens because of WWII? I do not argee with it but it is what it is. Why should people that belonged to the USSR back in the day have been given a free pass as will? It happened.... The way I see it, if you wont to take away the citizenship of a child born here to an illegal regardless to how many times that childs parents where deported then we should remove politicial asylum. sh*t, it those peoples fault why that are running from their homeland, they should deal with their goverment, why do we need to take them in? But we do dont we....


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

ProdigalMarine said:


> I do not think it should be reversed what so ever. The law is not obsolete. I know it has been discussed before, but I brought it up because the P.M brought it up. This is the USA and in the USA, we accept the fact that if a child is born here regardless of the parents status, that child inturns becomes a USA citizen. If this law where to be reversed then it should be retro back 200 years and everyone born to someone who was not a citizen should have their citizenship taken away. Heck why stop their. Heck why stop their, lets get rid of political asylum as will. We should take away the citizenship of people from Japan, Germany, Russia, Cuba, and where ever they claim political asylum from and also take away their offsprings citizenship as well.


So what you're saying is the idea that I brought up should not be changed, that it is not obsolete. Then I guess we might as well repeal the prohibition law, the voting right laws, the womans right laws, civil rights actions; because 200yrs ago, our fore fathers would frown upon a black man voting, going to school with a white man and be forced to sit at the back of the bus, while the woman are free to run businesses, vote and be free to express their ideas.

Hm...how's that for a 3rd grade education.
[/quote]

No you are wrong. You implyed that people who where born here from parents who are illegal or where should never have been allowed to become citizens. So moving forward you want to take back that right. So yes, lets turn back the clocks and put back the old laws and do away with the news laws. Take away my citizenship, allow the white man to own slaves, take away womens right to vote. Lets get back to the jim crow time.
That child is a citizen of this country, because the law says. The law was placed for a reason and it will not be removed. And please dont tell me it was placed due to the slaves. I know about that. But to many people have be granted citizenship because of that law and it will always be in place. What's that old song called *thinks for a minute*
*BORN IN THE USA*

So yes again, I wil claim you have a 3rd grade education. Because no one with a right mind set will argue the fact that the child is 100% USA BORN CITIZEN


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

sadboy said:


> No you are wrong. You implyed that people who where born here from parents who are illegal or where should never have been allowed to become citizens. So moving forward you want to take back that right. So yes, lets turn back the clocks and put back the old laws and do away with the news laws. Take away my citizenship, allow the white man to own slaves, take away womens right to vote. Lets get back to the jim crow time.
> That child is a citizen of this country, because the law says. The law was placed for a reason and it will not be removed. And please dont tell me it was placed due to the slaves. I know about that. But to many people have be granted citizenship because of that law and it will always be in place. What's that old song called *thinks for a minute*
> *BORN IN THE USA*
> 
> So yes again, I wil claim you have a 3rd grade education. Because no one with a right mind set will argue the fact that the child is 100% USA BORN CITIZEN


1. Its not a right or wrong answer, its an opinion.
2. I'm entitled to my opinion, as you yours.
3. Perhaps you didn't pick up on my subtle 3rd grade hints. I simply stated that times change, and as they do, certain laws become outdated and should be re-worded to fit the current time agendas/topics. 
4. Back in the day, immigrants like my father came to America via working visas or sponsorship. He spent 13 years applying for his citizenship, and during those 13years, he gave birth to both me and my sister. Under THAT particular circumstance, my father was considered a legalized alien in this country, which makes me a legal citizen, and under the 14th amendment, that makes me a legal citizen. In short, my father worked his ass off to become a citizen the RIGHT way. Fast forward to today, what gives the illegal immigrants the right to come to this country, claim citizenship because they gave birth to a child here on this soil, while there are thousands others who have waited 13 or whatever years to apply for citizenship/naturalization, worked their asses off under a working visa or sponsorship and have families to support?
5. WTF? The 14th amendmant was created due to slavery?
6. Again, WTF? Born in the USA is a song about a kid who was born into a dead end town, was forced to join the army because he got into trouble, ended up fighting in Vietnam, only to return home jobless and ultimately a 10yr jail term. Whats that got to do with illegal immigration? Unless you're referring to the underlying "america is a second chance" theme he's implying about.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

actually compton, ca had more homicides in 2006 than any other city, if i remember. something like 67 in one year. and compton is a los angeles suburb. coincidentally, majority of the population is hispanic (somewhere around 52%), not black like most people think. then consider how many of those hispanics are illegal. i'm not saying that every hispanic area is filled with illegals, but illegals are more likely to live there when it is a low-income area. (just consider how many illegal immigrants are able to live in areas like beverly hills or bel air).

while overall crime might be higher in some areas, murder rates are still higher over here. i think los angeles saw murder rates spike over the last couple years as well.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

Why do people claim the employers hiring illegals is the root cause?... if the illegals were deported and not outside every home depot the employers would be forced to hire legals.. problem solved. Also about deporting me and my family since you can trace it back to someone who wasnt born here... well that person LEGALLY immigrated here.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

I see it like people selling illegal guns and those that buy/use them. The employers are the sellers while the illegals are the buyers. Both are wrong, but its the people that use the guns that are causing the trouble. The worst thing the employers are doing is causing some legal people to lose jobs. The illegals are taking the jobs, some causing crime, and costing the taxpayers lots of money.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

hyphen said:


> actually compton, ca had more homicides in 2006 than any other city, if i remember. something like 67 in one year. and compton is a los angeles suburb. coincidentally, majority of the population is hispanic (somewhere around 52%), not black like most people think. then consider how many of those hispanics are illegal. i'm not saying that every hispanic area is filled with illegals, but illegals are more likely to live there when it is a low-income area. (just consider how many illegal immigrants are able to live in areas like beverly hills or bel air).
> 
> while overall crime might be higher in some areas, murder rates are still higher over here. i think los angeles saw murder rates spike over the last couple years as well.


diddye stated that LA has one of the highest crime rates in the all the states. LA nor compton have the highest crime rate in the country. The listed I provided shows which citys have the highest overall crime rate.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

ProdigalMarine said:


> I see it like people selling illegal guns and those that buy/use them. The employers are the sellers while the illegals are the buyers. Both are wrong, but its the people that use the guns that are causing the trouble. The worst thing the employers are doing is causing some legal people to lose jobs. The illegals are taking the jobs, some causing crime, and costing the taxpayers lots of money.


no my friend you have to backwards..... If I offer my services to you in exchange for money. Then I am the seller and you are the buyer. Employors are the buyers and illegals the sellers. What happens to a store that does not sell it's items? It is closed down right. A buyer in the USA has the right to pick and choose where to buy their items. So employors have the same right to shop around for the right employee and they choose illegals. And I know you know why they choose them. Illegals come here for work and because they offer cheap labor. It is the elite and the rich who want them here. The other day, I say a will off old couple pull up to an homedepot and hire about 6 illegals to help them with there move. How do I know they where will off? I was in an area that only middle class live and one person (lady) was driving the Uhaul and the man was driving the brand new BMW.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

Why are you nitpicking on an analogy? It was used as an example. I was trying to point out that while both employers and illegals are wrong, you can't blame the employers for causing crime and leeching off our system. If the illegal rapes somebody, do you jail the employer? No. If a guy buys an illegal gun and kills somebody, do you fault the gun seller or the shooter? That was my point.

About the crime rate, I was referring to the study stating that LA county's outstanding warrants was 90% illegal. Regardless, the stat can be interpreted in two ways. 
1-The total number of criminal acts
2-The percentage of criminal acts in relation to the population.

Another fact to note-Many illegal immigrant crimes do not get reported. A lot of these crimes are also illegals on illegals. They dont report a large number due to fear of deportation and cultural background. So while other cities may report higher crime rates, it doesn't accurately reflect the real number for areas w/ large illegal immigrant populations like LA county. This is one of the reasons special order 40 came into effect.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

diddye said:


> Why are you nitpicking on an analogy? It was used as an example. I was trying to point out that while both employers and illegals are wrong, you can't blame the employers for causing crime and leeching off our system. If the illegal rapes somebody, do you jail the employer? No. If a guy buys an illegal gun and kills somebody, do you fault the gun seller or the shooter? That was my point.
> 
> About the crime rate, I was referring to the study stating that LA county's outstanding warrants was 90% illegal. Regardless, the stat can be interpreted in two ways.
> 1-The total number of criminal acts
> ...


I argee that the employors are not at fault when an illegal and any person they employ comits a crime. But I DUE blame the employors for the problem. They hire them and they come. If the employors played by the rules then we would not have this problem. I ask you this, why is it that a person who cross the Rio Grande with just the clothes on their backs is able to find a job within a few weeks? And at the same time an American born person will remaim unemployed. The illegal comes here with nothing and yet they find work. Why?
It is the employor who keeps them coming here in the first place. They offer them the work and the means to make ends meet. It was the elite who created this problem in this country. They offered them the work with open arms because they could save money on cost.

Also, as your refference to special order 40. I know many people who are illegal and will call the cops if someone does something to them. Numbers and reports are NEVER 100% right. But right now the numbers show LA as not being in the top 10.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

The reason illegals are able to find a job is due to an unfair labor advantage they have over Americans. It is the same reason American and western countries complain about Chinas valuation of their currency. China is able to manipulate its currency to make their goods cheaper to buy then American, European, or other asian goods. Likewise, if American employers dont have to report their salaries and pay benefits, workmans comp, vacation pay, of course they can pay a lower wage. Instead of the employer paying the health care costs, the American taxpayer is paying it. I'll repeat that again, taxpayers have to pay it. Illegals are then paid under the table so they have a competitive advantage. You and I have to pay 1/4-1/3 of our pay to the IRS. Illegals dont.

I think this was the ranking hyphen was referring to about compton(murders). It ranked #1 in 2005 for per capita.

http://www.infoplease.com/ipa/A0934323.html


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

I agree with you the fact the most illegals dont pay into the system. But you are missing the point. AMERICANS are the ones who are hurting AMERICANS. An American knows that hiring an illegal is wrong and only hurts americans. But Americans are the ones who are doing it. No one forces an employor to hire them in the first place. But they do it because of greed. Employors should be out in jail who hire illegals. A few CEO's should have their assets impounded and put in jail for allowing their managers to hire illegals.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

Jail or not, we already have current laws to deal w/ employers. All I say is we fine them. If the law changes to have them jailed for repeated offenses, then I'd support that too. Our gov't now only polices large companies with like 100+ employees because it makes the news and seems as if they are doing something. Otherwise, our current laws also say we need to deport illegals. That needs to be enforced also.


----------



## maddyfish (Sep 16, 2006)

diddye said:


> , some causing crime,


If they are illegals then they are all causing crime.

One thing I do on a personal level, Idon't do buisness with companies that use illegals.
I started this a couple of years ago after i hired a company "McQueries roofing" to put a roof on a barn. Mr McQuerie was an average looking guy, he came out and did the estimate. 2 days later the roughest, dirtiest group of illegals I have ever seen show up to do the job. I kicked them out. Now when I call a company to do something, I ask first if they are illegal-free. If the don't say "yes" I hang up. Same goes for restruants, if they don't say yes, I leave. I now that by myself I won't make much difference, but you have to start somewhere.


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

maddyfish said:


> I agree with you the fact the most illegals dont pay into the system. But you are missing the point. AMERICANS are the ones who are hurting AMERICANS. An American knows that hiring an illegal is wrong and only hurts americans. But Americans are the ones who are doing it. No one forces an employor to hire them in the first place. But they do it because of greed. Employors should be out in jail who hire illegals. A few CEO's should have their assets impounded and put in jail for allowing their managers to hire illegals.


second that


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Watch the personal attacks, please

Some people on this thread are actually having a civil discussion, no need to ruin it


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

I guess it only applies to certain people ...will do guey...


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

face2006 said:


> I guess it only applies to certain people ...will do guey...


What did I say that made you believe it only applies to "certain people" ? It applies to everyone posting on this thread, and forum in general


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

I'm not just talking about this topic, and if u do scroll up there are other personal attacks on peoples races, ..I have seen a couple of other old posts that include pink dragon, and other people where somethings are took into consideration more than others I guess immigrants are not humans...either way I will follow the rules, lets leave it at that,


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

face2006 said:


> I'm not just talking about this topic, and if u do scroll up there are other personal attacks on peoples races, ..I have seen a couple of other old posts that include pink dragon, and other people where somethings are took into consideration more than others I guess immigrants are not humans...either way I will follow the rules, lets leave it at that,


If you're done playing the role of a professional victim here I will repeat that it applies to EVERYBODY. You think just because I posted underneath your post I was only talking to you and that's false, I don't have time to follow this forum 24 hours a day, I clicked on it because a member reported it and how you parlay that into "I guess immigrant are not humans" I have no damn clue - guess what, I wasn't born in US either


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Jewelz said:


> I'm not just talking about this topic, and if u do scroll up there are other personal attacks on peoples races, ..I have seen a couple of other old posts that include pink dragon, and other people where somethings are took into consideration more than others I guess immigrants are not humans...either way I will follow the rules, lets leave it at that,


If you're done playing the role of a professional victim here I will repeat that it applies to EVERYBODY. You think just because I posted underneath your post I was only talking to you and that's false, I don't have time to follow this forum 24 hours a day, I clicked on it because a member reported it and how you parlay that into "I guess immigrant are not humans" I have no damn clue - guess what,* I wasn't born in US either







*
[/quote]

Hint: Where Jew is from they LOVE their vodka.

Hint: Its not Poland

Curious to see how many 1st gen Americans we have or non-US born Americans

I am a US born American not born in the USA. (WTF?) lol


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Ex0dus said:


> Hint: Where Jew is from they LOVE their vodka.
> 
> Hint: Its not Poland
> 
> ...


Is it turkey/hungarian?

1st gen American from my family
1st gen Marine from my family
1st gen everything in my family


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

I was looking for this thread when I read this article and thought it was amusing. But since it was buried down, I didn't want to revive it. Since its back, here I go! Look at how Spain treats their illegals. Con Air....all aboard!

http://www.news24.com/News24/World/News/0,...2176422,00.html


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

diddye said:


> I was looking for this thread when I read this article and thought it was amusing. But since it was buried down, I didn't want to revive it. Since its back, here I go! Look at how Spain treats their illegals. Con Air....all aboard!
> 
> http://www.news24.com/News24/World/News/0,...2176422,00.html


you are quite right... It was a very fun read. Boy oh boy, did I love well ok, liked that ConAir Movie


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

Jewelz said:


> I'm not just talking about this topic, and if u do scroll up there are other personal attacks on peoples races, ..I have seen a couple of other old posts that include pink dragon, and other people where somethings are took into consideration more than others I guess immigrants are not humans...either way I will follow the rules, lets leave it at that,


If you're done playing the role of a professional victim here I will repeat that it applies to EVERYBODY. You think just because I posted underneath your post I was only talking to you and that's false, I don't have time to follow this forum 24 hours a day, I clicked on it because a member reported it and how you parlay that into "I guess immigrant are not humans" I have no damn clue - guess what, I wasn't born in US either








[/quote]

I like the way you SOME of moderators always try to act tough on the web, I am a Administrator at a proffessional level dealing with real issues and I never take sides from a personal perspective(like u have, somebody reported it...yeah ok), not a bunch of people hiding behind computers and talking on a subject they have no control of. I know u weren't born here, ur asian or something close to that affect, so what gives u any right to kick anybody out.. U have no clue if immigrants are HUMANS?.. wow...this aplies to EVERYBODY!


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

face2006 said:


> I'm not just talking about this topic, and if u do scroll up there are other personal attacks on peoples races, ..I have seen a couple of other old posts that include pink dragon, and other people where somethings are took into consideration more than others I guess immigrants are not humans...either way I will follow the rules, lets leave it at that,


If you're done playing the role of a professional victim here I will repeat that it applies to EVERYBODY. You think just because I posted underneath your post I was only talking to you and that's false, I don't have time to follow this forum 24 hours a day, I clicked on it because a member reported it and how you parlay that into "I guess immigrant are not humans" I have no damn clue - guess what, I wasn't born in US either








[/quote]

I like the way you SOME of moderators always try to act tough on the web, I am a Administrator at a proffessional level dealing with real issues and I never take sides from a personal perspective(like u have, somebody reported it...yeah ok), not a bunch of people hiding behind computers and talking on a subject they have no control of. I know u weren't born here, ur asian or something close to that affect, so what gives u any right to kick anybody out.. U have no clue if immigrants are HUMANS?.. wow...this aplies to EVERYBODY!
[/quote]

3 options here:

1) you're joking with me
2) you're clinically paranoid
3) you simply suffer from a delusion of self-importance

Once again, I was talking to EVERYBODY not just you.

And where you come up with me acting tough and talking on the subject I've made absolutely no reference to in my last few posts I have no clue. What I did is give everyone a heads up to stop personal insults, so please feel free to chill the f*ck out - again


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> What I did is give everyone a heads up to stop personal insults


Sorry to go off topic Jewelz, but you smell like an elephants butt...and 'yo mama too!


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

ProdigalMarine said:


> What I did is give everyone a heads up to stop personal insults


Sorry to go off topic Jewelz, but you smell like an elephants butt...and 'yo mama too!








[/quote]

See my recent Ron Paul thread for my elephant repellant recommendation


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

Jewelz said:


> I'm not just talking about this topic, and if u do scroll up there are other personal attacks on peoples races, ..I have seen a couple of other old posts that include pink dragon, and other people where somethings are took into consideration more than others I guess immigrants are not humans...either way I will follow the rules, lets leave it at that,


If you're done playing the role of a professional victim here I will repeat that it applies to EVERYBODY. You think just because I posted underneath your post I was only talking to you and that's false, I don't have time to follow this forum 24 hours a day, I clicked on it because a member reported it and how you parlay that into "I guess immigrant are not humans" I have no damn clue - guess what, I wasn't born in US either








[/quote]

I like the way you SOME of moderators always try to act tough on the web, I am a Administrator at a proffessional level dealing with real issues and I never take sides from a personal perspective(like u have, somebody reported it...yeah ok), not a bunch of people hiding behind computers and talking on a subject they have no control of. I know u weren't born here, ur asian or something close to that affect, so what gives u any right to kick anybody out.. U have no clue if immigrants are HUMANS?.. wow...this aplies to EVERYBODY!
[/quote]

3 options here:

*1) you're joking with me
2) you're clinically paranoid
3) you simply suffer from a delusion of self-importance*

Once again, I was talking to EVERYBODY not just you.

And where you come up with me acting tough and talking on the subject I've made absolutely no reference to in my last few posts I have no clue. What I did is give everyone a heads up to stop personal insults, so please feel free to chill the f*ck out - again








[/quote]

what a hypocrit...damn u must be all these to the 3rd power... no u replyed to one of mine, how about u take some of ur own advice guy...stop WITH THE *personal attacks*.... A VICTIM...LOL..TOO FUNNY...GOT ANYTHING ELSE TO SAY, why u go ahead and pm me


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)




----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

Jewelz said:


>


:laugh:



































...


----------

